# Early Pregnancy Symptoms... List yours here for other 2ww ladies to follow!



## Jetset

*I thought it would be good to have a 'symtoms' thread for us all to post and update our symtoms onto. Then, once we know the final outcome (hopefully  for us all) we can add it to the end of our post.

I just think it would be helpful to have one singular post that we could all update daily with symptoms etc. 

If this has already been done, will someone up it and I will delete this one  *


----------



## Jetset

So I will start it off... 

This is my first real month TTC after coming off the pill in January 2011.

1 DPO: Nothing to report at all

2 DPO: Really tired (fell asleep at work) and feel as though I am coming down with a cold

3 DPO: Started with really bad cramps early morning near my pelvic line and they got stronger through the day, feeling of cold got worse

4 DPO: The cramps are still there and were burning last night in bed right down into my groin. Woke up with a really dull ache in my lower back too. Cramps getting gradually stronger in the evening. Not like AF cramps, but a weird burning feeling coming in waves 

5 DPO: The cramps seem to have eased a bit, although I feel as though I have a pressure in my lower tummy area (like something pressing on the wall of my stomach) and woke up this morning with a monster nose bleed :( When I wiped after my FMU (tmi) the CM was a little discoloured, like a very watered down browny colour

6 DPO: Woke up once again with a monster nose bleed which then returned later in the afternoon. Also, when I wiped I had dark brown discharge on the toilet tissue, which has continued all day unfortunately. I also feel as though I have butterflies in my tummy and a sharp stabbing pain on and off in my left hand side. I believe AF may be coming early as I am not due for another 7 days but the spotting is exactly like I get before AF :(


----------



## ifoundmysoul

mine are - 

1 dpo - nothing

2 dpo - nothing

3 dpo - tender breasts

4 dpo - tender breasts, headache

5 dpo - tender breasts, headache, skin break out, nausea, tmi but rushing for a no 2, increased appetite, heartburn 

6 dpo - tender breasts, skin break out, nausea, tmi but rushing for a no 2, increased appetite, heartburn, backache, cramps

7 dpo - tender breasts, headache, skin break out, nausea, tmi but rushing for a no 2, increased appetite, headache, cramps and hopefully most importantly a few sharp pains on my right side in the afternoon for about 5 mins

8 dpo - tender breasts, headache, skin break out, headache

and my temps are -

https://i189.photobucket.com/albums/z236/justjack619/Picture6.png


----------



## bump wanted

1dpo...nothing
2dpo...nothing
3dpo...nothing
4dpo...nothing
5dpo...runny nose/cold
6dpo...cm still got cold
7dpo...cm, cold
8dpo...few twinges increased hunger, extreme fatigue
9dpo...cramps, hunger, fatigue
10dpo...cramps, increased appetite, tired
11dpo...cramps, hunger, tired, spot break out boobs start to feel tender...

All this coupled with 'a feeling' !!

good luck xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

theres a huge thread here :thumbup:

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/34596-big-thread-early-pregnancy-symptoms.html


----------



## princesstay

New to all this so very sorry but I have a cold as well bow funny tightness in tummy as of today had spotting three days ago hot flAshes like crazy I'm usually very cold mild headache very moody an on on fuller looking lumpy byreSt with tinggly feeling soooo I hope I am but when can I test


----------



## Jetset

Updated 5 DPO ...


----------



## BeautifulD

1dpo nothing apart from my fave red wine making me gag
2dpo nothing, cp high, barely too high to touch, 3hours of sobbing but have had a really rough time of late!
3 dpo feeling crampy and crying a lot again! Cm locion like cp very high.
4dpo still feeling crampy like af is gonna come, bloated, feeling very wet, not as emotional today, yet! 

Plz bare in mind it would be a miricle if i caught this month so prolly all in my head!


----------



## Jetset

Updated on original thread with 6 DPO


----------



## yellow610

My last pregnancy i had that wet feeling the entire time as if af was coming.

boobs got bigger and hurt when i touched them

heart flutters - thought i was going to have an anxiety attack

also really crazy mood, much worse than pms... all this started around 7 dpo and didn't quit until i had a mc around 6 weeks. 

trying again, not sure if those same symptoms will pop up again. But it is true,.. you will know somethings are just different. 

also lots of mucous... runny nose, drip in my throat (gross) and lots of watery cm.

hope that helps!


----------



## nopatience

I'm not sure how much of this is b/c I'm obsessing, or really feeling, but here's what I think has been going on! 
0-1 dpo got a teeny bit of pink with ton of ewcm for the first time ever- not sure why!
2-4 dpo lingering ov pain, more intense than usual, and on both sides for the first time.
5 dpo started feeling very sleepy/tired a lot of the day, and going to sleep right away at night, which is very unusual for me, I am a terrible sleeper!! I also got nauseated after spinning in an office chair (lol) that didn't go away for hours.
6 dpo still very sleepy/tired, slight, twingy pains in uterus area, occassional slight crampy feeling, and this evening the slight, slight nausea returned (though wasn't spinning in chair!)

So, that's it so far, I will update tomorrow! I will probably start testing early, as I'm an addict! I'm actually surprised I haven't wasted money so far!! 

This will be fun!! Thanks Jet- and your symptoms still sound very promising!!!


----------



## nopatience

Just wanted to add tonight that while I feel like I'm totally in the pregnancy process, I'm feeling foolish for symtoms! So, if this turns out to be a bfn cycle, I think I shall refrain from doing this next month! That being said, I had another symptom this evening, and this was actually my first clue that something was different last time I was pregnant (almost 6 yrs ago) 
Still 6dpo- the sleepiness and slight queasiness continued. In addition I had no patience with DH, and barely any with DD! I'm not normally like that, unless there is some other really stressful thing going on in our lives, which there isn't! So, I would mark this as unexplained irritability.....hope, hope, hoping it's from wacky hormones! We'll see...


----------



## Jetset

*7 DPO UDPATE*

1 DPO: Nothing to report at all

2 DPO: Really tired (fell asleep at work) and feel as though I am coming down with a cold

3 DPO: Started with really bad cramps early morning near my pelvic line and they got stronger through the day, feeling of cold got worse

4 DPO: The cramps are still there and were burning last night in bed right down into my groin. Woke up with a really dull ache in my lower back too. Cramps getting gradually stronger in the evening. Not like AF cramps, but a weird burning feeling coming in waves 

5 DPO: The cramps seem to have eased a bit, although I feel as though I have a pressure in my lower tummy area (like something pressing on the wall of my stomach) and woke up this morning with a monster nose bleed When I wiped after my FMU (tmi) the CM was a little discoloured, like a very watered down browny colour

6 DPO: Woke up once again with a monster nose bleed which then returned later in the afternoon. Also, when I wiped I had dark brown discharge on the toilet tissue, which has continued all day unfortunately. I also feel as though I have butterflies in my tummy and a sharp stabbing pain on and off in my left hand side. I believe AF may be coming early as I am not due for another 7 days but the spotting is exactly like I get before AF 

7 DPO: Last night I has pretty uncomfortable cramping and very very strange dreams (woke up covered in beads of sweat). Also feel very thirsty this morning as though I had something very salty for dinner. Brown spotting remains, same colour and consistency as yesterday but perhaps drier??? Cramps no where to be seen in the morning, but mild niggling in the afternoon. My boobs feel a bit delicate when I put pressure on them (ie. squeeze them) but only underneath. Not sensitive to touch or nipples etc.


----------



## BeautifulD

1dpo nothing apart from my fave red wine making m e gag
2dpo nothing, cp high, barely too high to touch, 3hours of sobbing but have had a really rough time of late!
3 dpo feeling crampy and crying a lot again! Cm locion like cp very high.
4dpo still feeling crampy like af is gonna come, bloated, feeling very wet, not as emotional today, yet! 
Cp high still.
5dpo sensitive nipples and very thirsty which is unlike me, i dont do water! Lol again feeling very moist sorry tmi... cramping has gone for now but have slight strange pains really low down on the right and cervix has dissapeared completely :-\

Plz bare in mind it would be a miricle if i caught this month so prolly all in my head!


----------



## nopatience

Ok....so I've read too much about faint +'s at 7-8 dpo, and found a free test in my opk...so you know what happened, right?!!! I have tested tooooo early almost every month I think there was a chance, and always a very definate BLANK spot, very disappointing blank white spot! Well.....

Todays test was a faint +++++!!!! Very light, but I'm sure I see something! I hope it's not a fluke, I will test again tomorrow (and the next, and the next...lol) But had to share this, as I am pretty sure it's a BFP!!!!!


----------



## Jetset

Wow... huge congratulations!!!

You should post a picture of it! I have some IU tests from the internet, so may test in the morning :o :o :o But would only be 8 DPO and am still spotting :(


----------



## nopatience

Hi again! Well, the more I study the test (lol) the more I don't really see it! I'm 50/50...so we'll see what happens tomorrow! I am still feeling that overall tired/sleepy, and that's just not at all like me! So, we'll see! 
Jet, is your spotting still brown? Still small amt? Good luck with the testing! I know it's super early, but when you see a very very faint positive, it makes it a little more fun!


----------



## Jetset

Spotting is still a watery dark brown and cramps keep washing over me and making me feel almost dizzy. I just feel very very strange at the moment :o The cramps are more in the centre, just below my belly button and kind of a burning warm feeling there.


----------



## Jetset

I know this sounds completely ridiculous... but I have a very flat tummy due to the amount of exercise I get from working my four horses and I also go to the gym 3-4 times a week. I swear I have a little pot belly that feels hard??? Usually when I look in the mirror it looks flat, but it looks like when you really need a wee and have a little paunch with it... does that make sense?


----------



## nopatience

Jet- I know that bloating is a good sign! Do you normally have even close to that issue with normal cycles?


----------



## Jetset

No, I don't usually get bloating or water retention... But then I think coming off the pill in January has made my body completely skew wiff.

Anyway guys, I truly believe I am out... The brown spotting is still there, but there is a slight odour with it (sorry, I know, TMI big style) that is just like that of AF :(

Good luck to all you ladies out there... I hope you get your BFPs.


----------



## miss88

There is still time... if your ticker is right Jetset you have time! I hope the spotting is nothing and you get your BFP!!!


----------



## nopatience

Jet- def keep us posted, and I still don't think you are out!!!

As I said, I have little confidence in what I saw on the test earlier...so we'll pretend it never happened! lol (unless of course they keep getting more positive!)

But, I have something new going on right now. Then low intensity, almost burning, in waves in the uterus area. It's similar to the ov pains, but in the center now. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Jetset

Exactly the same pains...


----------



## JaniceT

Hi, I thought I'd just add my 2WW symptoms for your reference.

0DPO - 16th June - Egg Collection. 30 collected, 29 fertilised, 19 survived, only 4 made it to day 3 healthy.
1DPO - pains from EC
2DPO - pains from EC
3DPO - 19th June - Egg Transfer, 4 embryos of average quality. 1 x 10cell, 1 x 8cell, 2 x 7cell. Doc made a call that since last 2 ICSI's failed, that i have PCOS and not great quality embies, we'd put in 4. All other embies died off, none for freezing.
4DPO - Slept 10 hours at night, 5 hours day time. Still hurting from EC.
5DPO to 8DPO - Slept total of 13 hours each day, swelling from EC gone down. Craving for fried fish. Basal temperature around 36.6 Celcius.
9DPO and 10 DPO - Still sleeping like a pig. Tummy upset both days. Craving for fried fish. Hot flashes. Basal temperature around 36.6 Celcius. Blue veins started appearing on breasts.
11DPO - Fatigue, gassy.
12DPO - Fatigue, gassy.
13DPO - Fatigue, gassy.
14DPO - Drove to the grocers. Had a massive headache caused by the daylight. Smell of car fumes nauseated me. Fatigue
15DPO - happy smiles. Fatigue.

It is extremely annoying to figure out what the symptoms are especially for us who go through ICSI. The trigger shots and Progesterone suppositories tend to give out the same symptoms as a +ve pregnancy.


----------



## nopatience

I'm going to add this to a few boards on here, just to get a quick answer! If you guys are like me, there are no tmi's or embarrassing subjects! So, here's my question....Are you guys concerned about orgasm right around the time of implantation? I'm 7 dpo, and had a nice dream that resulted in 'that big o' !!! lol But, with a wierd almost burning pain today in the uterus area, I'm concerned.... do you think I should be?


----------



## BeautifulD

nopatience said:


> I'm going to add this to a few boards on here, just to get a quick answer! If you guys are like me, there are no tmi's or embarrassing subjects! So, here's my question....Are you guys concerned about orgasm right around the time of implantation? I'm 7 dpo, and had a nice dream that resulted in 'that big o' !!! lol But, with a wierd almost burning pain today in the uterus area, I'm concerned.... do you think I should be?

Ooooo nowt like a sexy dream  im unsure hun but i cant see there being a problem... i had sexy dreams all the way through with dd


----------



## BeautifulD

Need to add a funny creamy taste in my mouth, had it the past few days like i have been guzzling on double cream.... YUK!


----------



## starfire

Ive had dizzyness nausea fatigue frequent potty breaks heart burn and leg cramps at night for a week now Af was due yeterday no sign of it so far.


----------



## Jetset

7 DPO UDPATE

1 DPO: Nothing to report at all

2 DPO: Really tired (fell asleep at work) and feel as though I am coming down with a cold

3 DPO: Started with really bad cramps early morning near my pelvic line and they got stronger through the day, feeling of cold got worse

4 DPO: The cramps are still there and were burning last night in bed right down into my groin. Woke up with a really dull ache in my lower back too. Cramps getting gradually stronger in the evening. Not like AF cramps, but a weird burning feeling coming in waves 

5 DPO: The cramps seem to have eased a bit, although I feel as though I have a pressure in my lower tummy area (like something pressing on the wall of my stomach) and woke up this morning with a monster nose bleed When I wiped after my FMU (tmi) the CM was a little discoloured, like a very watered down browny colour

6 DPO: Woke up once again with a monster nose bleed which then returned later in the afternoon. Also, when I wiped I had dark brown discharge on the toilet tissue, which has continued all day unfortunately. I also feel as though I have butterflies in my tummy and a sharp stabbing pain on and off in my left hand side. I believe AF may be coming early as I am not due for another 7 days but the spotting is exactly like I get before AF 

7 DPO: Last night I has pretty uncomfortable cramping and very very strange dreams (woke up covered in beads of sweat). Also feel very thirsty this morning as though I had something very salty for dinner. Brown spotting remains, same colour and consistency as yesterday but perhaps drier??? Cramps no where to be seen in the morning, but mild niggling in the afternoon. My boobs feel a bit delicate when I put pressure on them (ie. squeeze them) but only underneath. Not sensitive to touch or nipples etc. 

8 DPO: Last night i just didn't feel here, and cramps milder. Brown spotting now much heavier, and stickier rather than watery. In fact 100% like I get just before full flow of AF. Just usually only lasts 24 hours before AF and now this is 3rd day :( So ladies, I am afraid this will probably be my last symptom post at 8 DPO. I also
Tested with mIU and very strong negative!


----------



## Waiting2Grow

I didnt have any unusual symptoms until after my BFP. Then i had very tender breasts, fatigue, mild cramping on and off. I got my BFP at 11 DPO. I think i had been testing since 8 DPO. Dont do that to yourself, like i did!


----------



## Waiting2Grow

Wait! I forgot, at 6 DPO, i had very heavy discharge which was abnormal for me, more than ever before. I was running to the bathroom! Tmi!


----------



## Aussiemum81

That has given me alot of hope as I've been testing since 8dpo and all been BFN. Until today at 10dpo my breasts are starting to hurt and am awfully tired. Have also had lots of cm but not sure if that's a sign. Will test again in a few hours with FMU. Oh and keep going to the potty every 30mins during the day and get up during the night busting..but maybe drinking too much water


----------



## lornapj83

Waiting2Grow said:


> I didnt have any unusual symptoms until after my BFP. Then i had very tender breasts, fatigue, mild cramping on and off. I got my BFP at 11 DPO. I think i had been testing since 8 DPO. Dont do that to yourself, like i did!

did your cramping feel like af was coming but not as painful??


----------



## spellfairy

i dreamt everything i thought of last month, i wanted to be preg so bad i made my mind and body think these. this month ive had nowt but heartburn and backache... Iam feeling like this is it... but who knows.. dpo 6 i think iam today:)


----------



## BeautifulD

6dpo
Creamy cm, cp still high and backache... sensitive nipples and still feeling v emotional but I do have a lot going on here


----------



## Samstah33

So i have had a couple of mild symptoms.
I am 3 or 4 DPO

Mild cramping like AF but much more mild
Insomnia (I can't sleep at all!)
Tired (due to Insomnia)
Dreaming more than usual
Today I had a Temp Spike from 97.7 to 98.5
Yesterday I had extra dishchrge.
PEEING ALL THE TIME!!!!!


I took two OPK tests yesterday and they said I wasn't ovulating and today I took two more and it said the same thing. 

also my ovulation calculator said my most fertile day was march 4th. and my ovulation days were march 1st-5th!
Are these Good signs?!


----------



## EstelSeren

I'm currently about 16 dpo. AF was due on Saturday but didn't come, though I did have a negative test.
I had nothing really until late evening 5 dpo. From then until late 7 dpo I had very light spotting, mostly brown but some pink and a tiny amount of bright red at the start.
Since then I've not had any of my usual signs that AF is coming- tender breasts and cramping. I have had constant low level nausea, some faintness, a mild headache and a runny nose. I've been more emotional than usual, crying at the tiniest thing. My sense of smell is shot to peices. I can't tolerate the smell of coffee, flowery scented soaps and perfumes, and petrol/alcohol-ly things without feeling incredibly sick and faint, almost like I've been shut in a hot, humid room with nothing to drink. I also can't stomach tea, which is really unusual as normally I can't function without it! I've had a few days where I am really incredibly wet, with gushes that make me think that AF's come, and anyway I'm just wetter than usual. The cm is generally creamy/lotiony with the occasional hint of egg whitey-ness or stickyness to it. I'm gassier than usual and I'm going to the loo more often! I generally just feel different too.

Ah well, we'll see what the test says in a few days! I'm too chicken to test tomorrow morning even though I've bought frers!

Beca :wave:


----------



## nopatience

Jet- please keep updating...until af is fully here, without a doubt, you aren't out!!!

8 dpo update- over the last couple days I've had unexplained irritability. I've also continued to have that mild burny/crampy feeling in extreme lower abd. The sleepiness is very pronounced, and almost all the time. I did poas this am with fmu (just because) and bfn! Why do I do that when I know it's so early! See, now I think I'm out, when there's still a lot of time left! I'm hopeful with this crampiness, I don't ever get this until 1-3 days before af, and I've never, ever gotten af a week early! So....hopefully I won't feel foolish looking back at these symptoms!!! lol


----------



## Jetset

nopatience... I am so bloody confused it is untrue! 

There is now no brown spotting at all, I have really bad cramps and I feel as though my tummy muscles are very tight when I stretch out. I have had a particularly interesting session with my 5 year old dressage horse which could have something to do with that though ;) 

I am also drinking a lot of water as feel very thirsty constantly... 

I went to the docs about my nosebleeds too! I have a nasal cavity infection so I can finally stop worrying about that as it has been at the back of my mind!


----------



## MLS

Ill chime in too!! :)
0 dpo- Positive OPK
1 dpo- mild craming, negitive OPK, a LOT of lotiony CM, which is abnormal... usually I dry up right after O, my back was sore like when I was preggo with DS and had done a lot of physical activity during the day,
2 dpo- Lotiony CM, sharp vaginal twinges quite often, cramps alternating from my the left side of my uterus to the right side, but the right was always more severe crampy and it happened the most often
3 dpo- bloated, mild cramping off and on, Lotiony cm, VERY tired. Almost couldnt get my eyes to open to get out of bed. (this could have been to a very awake 7 month old all night) my boobs feel fuller, like when i was breast feeding...
4 dpo- tired again, mild cramps but not as strong as before, boobs still feel a little more full that usual...

And thats where I am right now!
I have to say tho, I noticed this stuff last month too... and got a bfn. We will see!!

::dust:: to you all!!


----------



## mama d

I'm jumping in on this...been lurking because I didn't really have symptoms but this weekend I started to. Whether they are symptoms of wishful thinking, I'm not sure.

1 dpo - 5 dpo = Nothing. Business as usual. :)
6 dpo - Gas, gas, gas. (TMI)
7 dpo - tender bb's, mile cramping in abdoment, gas, HOLY IRRITABLE (my poor DH)
8 dpo - Gas, sick stomach, sore/itchy bb's that come and go, runny nose and I'm not sick (that I know of at least)

I think these are good signs but then I'm reminded of my 1st BFP...I had ZERO symptoms leading up to it (ultimately lost that one due to mc very early because HCG wasn't rising appropriately so maybe that's where the lack of symptoms comes in). Who knows! It's more fun to think good thoughts then to spend 2 weeks thinking you're out!

Now if someone could invent an HPT that detects pregnancy earlier I'd be a much happier girl. :D

:dust:


----------



## mama d

Just out of curiousity, does anyone ever have one day where they feel like "yes, this is it, I KNOW I'm prego" and then follow that with a day where you absolute do not think you are? I've been having those lately. Which is weird. One minute I just "know" it because everyone always says a woman knows...and then BAM, back to normal. It's so weird.

I'm just frustrated with it all I think. :D


----------



## Jetset

Absolutely... I was 100% convinced AF would be here today because I have been spotting since Saturday, and then nothing!


----------



## ellie27

I never had any symptoms at all in either of my previous pregnancies so am definitely not a symptom spotter.

I am 6dpo today and my eyes feel really heavy, but I dont feel tired - weird!

And the sore hip, but I usually get that on and off between ovulation and my period anyway! Think its more of an age thing actually!
:flower:


----------



## Pdwife

I have a yellow snotty cm today?? 10dpo haven't tested... boobs are sour, and have been sick for like a week. Very tired, and pee alot. I hope its not in my head lol. can you really have to pee more this early?


----------



## laura_2010

Hi..
I have that snotty thing.. and sore nipples... hope its luck.. wen u testing?:hugs:


----------



## Jetset

Don't forget ladies... once you get your :bfp: , please let us know on this post!


----------



## Pdwife

laura_2010 said:


> Hi..
> I have that snotty thing.. and sore nipples... hope its luck.. wen u testing?:hugs:

Wednesday. Hopefully thought my wondfo preg test would be here today. Hoping the cm is a good thing!!


----------



## nopatience

mama d- I def go back and forth. I get a new feeling, remember the timing of everything, and I'm sure I'm preg. Then the next day I feel silly for analyzing that feeling and think the likelihood is slim that it actually happened this month. I also tortured myself with a too early test, and you know what I saw...bfn. That didn't help matters! We don't have a crystal ball, so I guess it's only natural. Tons of women have said they're sure, some end up with bfp's some don't...tons have said they know they aren't, some end up with bfp's and some don't! So, don't be too hard on yourself!!!!


----------



## Tryforbaby

Hi All,

Just wondered if I could join in. I've been stalking this site for about 6 months now and have joined. I wondered if you girls knew if having early period pains prevents implantation. I have not been along to the doctors yet and generally have a 27 day cycle and ovulate on day 15/16. Then I start cramping a week before which is about CD20. I am using the Clear Blue Monitor but wondered if you recommend taking temps as well which I have not been doing.

nopatience I know what you mean. I have felt in limbo for a while now and swear I have symptoms mostly because of the early period pains. I am currently 6DPO and a week away from my period and symptoms have only been today with stabbing pains on the lower left hand side of uterus. 

I love hearing the positives so keep them coming!


----------



## nopatience

I am at the point where I'm afraid to confuse "symptoms" with very (very) early pms. I don't ever start pmsing a week before, but now I won't know if I'm just more sensitive to that or if it's really preg symptoms! I do remember saying (almost 6 yrs ago) that I felt like pms was in overdrive, then got a bfp! So, it's just so hard to say. I said I was gonna finish out this cycle analyzing and documenting my 'symptoms' b/c I feel different. But, as I already feel a bit silly, I'm gonna feel REAL silly when I find I was never preg! 
So, today, 8 dpo- still very sleepy most of the time, and sleeping pretty good at night for the first time in years! I have had mild af style crampiness on more than off today, when it wasn't crampy it was pressure in the uterus area. When crampy it bothered my back, too. And tonight, I noticed bbs feel heavier (of course they get on my nerves being too big anyway) and they seem tender. I do get pretty sore bbs right before af, too, so not sure about it..... That's it for today! 
How are you all? Any testers out there for tomorrow???
...sorry to write so much!


----------



## Jetset

*8 DPO UDPATE*

1 DPO: Nothing to report at all

2 DPO: Really tired (fell asleep at work) and feel as though I am coming down with a cold

3 DPO: Started with really bad cramps early morning near my pelvic line and they got stronger through the day, feeling of cold got worse

4 DPO: The cramps are still there and were burning last night in bed right down into my groin. Woke up with a really dull ache in my lower back too. Cramps getting gradually stronger in the evening. Not like AF cramps, but a weird burning feeling coming in waves 

5 DPO: The cramps seem to have eased a bit, although I feel as though I have a pressure in my lower tummy area (like something pressing on the wall of my stomach) and woke up this morning with a monster nose bleed When I wiped after my FMU (tmi) the CM was a little discoloured, like a very watered down browny colour

6 DPO: Woke up once again with a monster nose bleed which then returned later in the afternoon. Also, when I wiped I had dark brown discharge on the toilet tissue, which has continued all day unfortunately. I also feel as though I have butterflies in my tummy and a sharp stabbing pain on and off in my left hand side. I believe AF may be coming early as I am not due for another 7 days but the spotting is exactly like I get before AF 

7 DPO: Last night I has pretty uncomfortable cramping and very very strange dreams (woke up covered in beads of sweat). Also feel very thirsty this morning as though I had something very salty for dinner. Brown spotting remains, same colour and consistency as yesterday but perhaps drier??? Cramps no where to be seen in the morning, but mild niggling in the afternoon. My boobs feel a bit delicate when I put pressure on them (ie. squeeze them) but only underneath. Not sensitive to touch or nipples etc. 

8 DPO: Last night i just didn't feel here, and cramps milder. Brown spotting now much heavier, and stickier rather than watery. In fact 100% like I get just before full flow of AF. Just usually only lasts 24 hours before AF and now this is 3rd day :(. I also
Tested with mIU and very strong negative! 

9 DPO: Small amount of brown spotting this morning (after non at all last night and it is less than yesterday morning). Cramping still there, not painful as just mild. I am feeling very confused as was 100% sure AF would arrive yesterday (5 days early) as have been brown spotting on and off now 6 DPO - 9 DPO which seems a long time. I have sore tummy muscles, but that could be down to a monster tantrum from my 5 year old mare yesterday afternoon which required a lot of balance from me, and I have a little 'tum' which is very strange. Also tested with FRER this morning as found one from last month... :bfn: 


*I just wanted to add that no one should feel silly for 'symptom spotting'. After all, even if it is a BFN you can look back on it next cycle and compare too... *


----------



## ellie27

7dpo now.

Went to bed earlier than ever last night as I was sooo tired.

OH said our 14 month old daughter screamed out several times during the night - I usually wake up - nope - I slept through the whole night!!! mmmmmm:flower:


----------



## HollieQ

Apart from my mood being really up and down, teary (not like me) and a few cramps here and there, I've had no real symptoms until yesterday, 8/9dpo where I got some reeeeally wierd almost green (sorry TIM!!!!) coloured cm and also felt extremely nausous ALL day at work, and SO tired, I fell infront of the tv at 9pm last night!

Silly me tested today with a FR, :bfn: now miserable but half hoping it's just that I tested TOO EARLY!!!!!! :dohh:


----------



## BeautifulD

7dpo
Im soooooooo tired this morning yet I had a solid 7hours my eyes are stinging im that tired! Loads of creamy cm this am too. I also have been gettin a icky feeling since yesterday... imsure its all in my head though! Not checked cp yet xx


----------



## Tryforbaby

I had a very exciting dream about being pregnant. I am now 7DPO roughly and have alot of wind (sorry if tmi) which I don't normally get. Chest size has increased about a cup size which is more than usual.

It is hard not to analyse things but I agree it gives us something to compare from month to month.

I will be due to test on Monday.

X


----------



## Loopylass1977

Tryforbaby said:


> I had a very exciting dream about being pregnant. I am now 7DPO roughly and have alot of wind (sorry if tmi) which I don't normally get. Chest size has increased about a cup size which is more than usual.
> 
> It is hard not to analyse things but I agree it gives us something to compare from month to month.
> 
> I will be due to test on Monday.
> 
> X


Hi :) i'm 7DPO my boobs have increased in size and are very sore! I'm also due 2 test on monday but i'm finding the waiting hard :( Good luck :) x


----------



## Tryforbaby

Hi Loppylass1977,

That's great news. I've been cramping more today as well. Hope this is all good news. Trying to keep myself busy so Monday comes quicker. Do you know can we test earlier with any accuracy? Say around 10dpo? I've heard mixed stories about it.

Good luck too X


----------



## pcake

Hey,i got my bfp last week and thought id join in,hope thats ok! This was the first month i didnt have any cramps (i have read that cramps after ov can be a sign that the egg wasnt fertilized and the uterine lining is breaking down-but FF gives u more 'pregnancy indicator' points the longer u say u have cramps, so who knows!) I felt slightly crampy at 8 dpo with the tiniest tiniest barely visible bit of light pink CM, and a little crampy on and off since i got my bfp at 9 dpo. Also i got a v sore throat at a few days past ov, and a bit of a runny nose and stuffy feeling-since heard thats actually an early pregnancy symptom. BBs super sore from about 3 dpo, got bigger and at about 14 dpo i had shooting pains in my nipples, slightly tingly i guess. Also, the pain is mainly at the side of my BBs, and iv heard some of my friends say that who were preggers too, so maybe thats a good indicator? I actually wondered if i was out this month as i didnt have much CM, and its been very slightly lumpy, and at points a bit egg white looking, since a couple of dpo up to now. Anyhow, everything iv just written was actually not very noticeable, and compared to last month,i hardly had any symptoms really, so it just goes to show!! Good luck everyone,hope ur all posting bfps here soon!!


----------



## pcake

Tryforbaby said:


> Hi Loppylass1977,
> 
> That's great news. I've been cramping more today as well. Hope this is all good news. Trying to keep myself busy so Monday comes quicker. Do you know can we test earlier with any accuracy? Say around 10dpo? I've heard mixed stories about it.
> 
> Good luck too X

Hey there. You can test at 10 dpo, but dont be disappointed if its a bfn as its early. My friend didnt get a positive till the day after af was due (15 dpo), i got my bfp at 9 dpo so it just depends how early the fertilized egg implants. 
It says on the clearblue digi box that 55 % of women who were pregnant got a positive result with it when they tested 4 days early, 86% 3 days early 97 % 2 days early and 98% one day early. Id use a FRER if i were u- at 11 dpo i had really obvious lines on a FRER and the digi said 'not pregnant'- was gutted! Tested later that day and it said 'pregnant 1-2 weeks' so i guess they arent massively sensitive! So are u going to test early???...


----------



## xx Emily xx

Hey ladies, not sure this is going to be particularly helpful to anyone but here goes

1-5dpo nothing :(
6dpo ... nothing until midnight, then nausea hit
7dpo ... intermittent nausea, some tiredness late afternoon
8dpo ... needed a nap at 6pm, tiny bit of nausea at night didnt last long, not much cm... BFN (surprise surprise!)
9dpo today ... nothing so far, still tired though

I should add not had any vomitting with nausea, and I know I didnt have any nausea last month coz I was symptom spotting then as NTNP. This is first cycle of TTC.

No sign of any spotting as yet.

Em xx


----------



## Tryforbaby

Hey pcake

I will probably as I am very impatient in most things. It's interesting you saying about the cramps between ovulation and period as I've been wondering about them generally and worrying that maybe there is something wrong with my progesterone levels or that my early period pains interfere with the implantation process. We've been trying for 6 months now and I know when I ovulate so we've not been missing it for the last three tries as this is when I tried the clearblue monitor. This is my first try so I am not sure of how things should feel and getting frustrated as I'm sure most of the women trying are. I'm 31 years old as is my husband and we want a big family so would like to start this process soon (I know it's up to nature but I stupidly before trying thought all this happens the moment you start trying and that most people fall preggers in the first month).

The cramps have been different this month with the stabbing pains and I think alot of it has been wind (tmi) which I don't generally get. 

Fingers crossed for all of us.


----------



## mama d

Ok, tested with an FRER this morning using FMU. It was weird...the control line came up pink as it's supposed to. The positive line never turned pink but it was distinctly there...kinda grey in color. I have used my fair share of FRERs (slightly obsessed) and never had this happen before. It's definitely a line but it doesn't have the slightest bit of pink color to it. I'm at work now so I can't show a pic but just curious if this ever happened to anyone else. I'm thinking it's just a nasty evap but honestly have never had weird evap issues with FRERs.

9dpo - it's still really early so who knows. :)


----------



## nopatience

Hi all! Thanks Jet for making me feel less silly! I tend to get so wrapped up and I think I'm just keeping myself from getting hopes too high, as I can easily do! So far, I still feel this is a much different cycle. 
I wanted to say something on the cramping. There are TONS of women that reported cramps feeling like af was coming a week or better before af was due, and they got bfps. The cramping you (Try) might be having are due to implantation? This is the timing of that. I have had af-style cramping the last 2 days, I did some googling, as af pains never start this early, and sooooo many women reported the same thing. lol if you google 'I thought af was coming early' you'll probably get a million results! Thank god for google, right?!!!
I am 9 dpo now! It is freakin' creepin' by!! (didn't mean to rhyme!) The crampiness I had for those 2 days is not here this am, of course I've only been up for an hour, so it still has time! One thing about af cramps for me is if they do start during pms, they certainly don't go away, they get worse. They also never start this early. So, fingers crossed!!!
That's all I'm feeling this am, had a bad nights sleep due to dd having a cold and coughing all night. I think I may be getting her cold, as my nose is stopping up today. So, gonna go lay back down for a bit! How are you guys?!


----------



## nopatience

mama d- I only looked at a couple sites, but I researched what you were talking about and later that day or the next they all got def bfps!!! They described a grayish line, no pink, but could see a line. So, fx'd for you!!! When will you be able to test again?


----------



## Kathleen

Has anyone else had what feels like chest pain? On my right side it feels like the underside of my boob is hurting and its only relieved by holding my boob! Nipples are no more sensitive than normal.

XxX


----------



## pcake

Tryforbaby said:


> Hey pcake
> 
> I will probably as I am very impatient in most things. It's interesting you saying about the cramps between ovulation and period as I've been wondering about them generally and worrying that maybe there is something wrong with my progesterone levels or that my early period pains interfere with the implantation process. We've been trying for 6 months now and I know when I ovulate so we've not been missing it for the last three tries as this is when I tried the clearblue monitor. This is my first try so I am not sure of how things should feel and getting frustrated as I'm sure most of the women trying are. I'm 31 years old as is my husband and we want a big family so would like to start this process soon (I know it's up to nature but I stupidly before trying thought all this happens the moment you start trying and that most people fall preggers in the first month).
> 
> The cramps have been different this month with the stabbing pains and I think alot of it has been wind (tmi) which I don't generally get.
> 
> Fingers crossed for all of us.

Hey there. I think cramps are really normal, i honestly wouldnt worry, i just found it interesting that the month i got my bfp was the month i didnt cramp at all. This was our 4th month trying. I got pregnant straight away the first month, which ended pretty much before it began either as a chem preg or cos i was in hospital with ecoli. But the first month i did have cramps and i was pregnant, so its hard to know what it all means really. I too assumed we'd get a bfp right away,and although i know we've been lucky (touchwood) that it all happened quickly, reading about other peoples experiences on here i realised i shouldnt have taken for granted that we'd have no problems. I used Conceive Plus lubricant- it actually promotes conception (unlike pre seed) and il never know if id of got a bfp without it but id honestly recommend it-seem to be lots of ladies who get a bfp first month using it. U can also get some soft cups,that u insert after sex and it pools the semen near the cervix- again there are lots of bfp stories about them. Its so easy to get totally caught up in it all though. I totally did,and its actually not good for you. You dont need all these things like softcups, if ur healthy, but sometimes i think u just want to know uv done all u can. Anyhow relax and good luck! When are u going to test and which test have u got? Id go for a FRER.


----------



## confuzzle

I have not been trying to conceive, however, I have noticed odd symptoms that have caught my attention. Af due in about 3 days time.

Roughly 1 dpo- 5 dpo: nothing out of the ordinary apart from no breast tenderness which I would normally have after ovulation. Also, my abdominal area felt like I had done too many sit ups.

7 dpo: vivid dreams and had a small amount of a line of blood in cm on tissue paper.

8 dpo to 10 dpo (present): Headaches first thing in the morning for 2 days, mild cramps here and there, lots of white/creamy cm, (although cm is less today - which is what confuses me), also STILL no breast tenderness. Nipples only slightly itch at times. Appetite has changed but dont know whether that is just PMS. Fatigue in the last week, but yesterday and today lots of energy.

Dying to go out to the shops to buy a tesco hpt just so I know, but think it may possibly be too early!


xxx


----------



## pcake

mama d said:


> Ok, tested with an FRER this morning using FMU. It was weird...the control line came up pink as it's supposed to. The positive line never turned pink but it was distinctly there...kinda grey in color. I have used my fair share of FRERs (slightly obsessed) and never had this happen before. It's definitely a line but it doesn't have the slightest bit of pink color to it. I'm at work now so I can't show a pic but just curious if this ever happened to anyone else. I'm thinking it's just a nasty evap but honestly have never had weird evap issues with FRERs.
> 
> 9dpo - it's still really early so who knows. :)

Hey. How strange. Iv never seen that,when they are neg they are normally annoyingly stark white. Iv opened them up and held them to the light and nothing!! However iv recently read that FRERs now have a grey line visible (but very light) before u even do the test. I just looked at a spare one i have here and i can actually see it- 2 very faint grey lines. Theres a bit here on it https://community.babycenter.com/post/a26077891/re_hpts_updated_223 Apparently something to do with a raised antigen strip? However iv never seen anything like that and personally think they are very clear. Do u have another test? When will u test again? Update any news on here! Good luck!!


----------



## Kathleen

mama d said:


> Ok, tested with an FRER this morning using FMU. It was weird...the control line came up pink as it's supposed to. The positive line never turned pink but it was distinctly there...kinda grey in color. I have used my fair share of FRERs (slightly obsessed) and never had this happen before. It's definitely a line but it doesn't have the slightest bit of pink color to it. I'm at work now so I can't show a pic but just curious if this ever happened to anyone else. I'm thinking it's just a nasty evap but honestly have never had weird evap issues with FRERs.
> 
> 9dpo - it's still really early so who knows. :)

I've heard that a line is a line and it doesn't matter what colour it is or how strong it is :happydance: looks like its good news hun! XxX


----------



## mama d

nopatience said:


> mama d- I only looked at a couple sites, but I researched what you were talking about and later that day or the next they all got def bfps!!! They described a grayish line, no pink, but could see a line. So, fx'd for you!!! When will you be able to test again?

I'll probably test again on Thursday morning so I'll let you all know then. For now I'm just assuming it's a negative...a negative with potential! ;)

I might do some research online as well. I did another FRER from this same box yesterday and did not see any sort of gray line. But who knows...this ttc stuff is a mystery sometimes!!

Crazy amounts of :dust: to all!


----------



## pcake

mama d said:


> nopatience said:
> 
> 
> mama d- I only looked at a couple sites, but I researched what you were talking about and later that day or the next they all got def bfps!!! They described a grayish line, no pink, but could see a line. So, fx'd for you!!! When will you be able to test again?
> 
> I'll probably test again on Thursday morning so I'll let you all know then. For now I'm just assuming it's a negative...a negative with potential! ;)
> 
> I might do some research online as well. I did another FRER from this same box yesterday and did not see any sort of gray line. But who knows...this ttc stuff is a mystery sometimes!!
> 
> Crazy amounts of :dust: to all!Click to expand...

It does sound promising!! Fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls can i join ya's??? Im only 3dpo but been cramping since lunchtime today and read your posts and thought i fit in with ya's!! Ive had thrush since 1dpo aswell which hasnt been very nice or comfortable:cry: !!

Me n dh bd'd sat night and i had my positive opk sat then negative sun so hoping we have caught that eggy!!! Nothing else to report except thrush and strange af like cramping on and off today....will keep updating xxx good luck and babydust xxxx:hugs:


----------



## Tryforbaby

Hi Pcake

That is great to know. I know what you mean about obsessing as it's very hard not to do and it's good to know that you've done all you can. It's so complicated and difficult to know what to do. I will buy that lubricant if things do not happen this month. 

Looking good for a loads of us at the moment, fingers crossed girlies! Xx

I'm trying to relax but patience is not my strong point! I'm not sure what tests to use and have bought a large quantity of the cheaper doctor tests from ebay but you never know if they are that good. I think for most the negative tests are draining on our emotions (I even had to take a day off last month from work as I was three days late, talk about cruel).


----------



## Tryforbaby

mama d said:


> nopatience said:
> 
> 
> mama d- I only looked at a couple sites, but I researched what you were talking about and later that day or the next they all got def bfps!!! They described a grayish line, no pink, but could see a line. So, fx'd for you!!! When will you be able to test again?
> 
> I'll probably test again on Thursday morning so I'll let you all know then. For now I'm just assuming it's a negative...a negative with potential! ;)
> 
> I might do some research online as well. I did another FRER from this same box yesterday and did not see any sort of gray line. But who knows...this ttc stuff is a mystery sometimes!!
> 
> Crazy amounts of :dust: to all!Click to expand...

Wow mamad,

Great news, good luck and lets us know...not long :thumbup:


----------



## riggins1017

Hey ladies So I wanted to just pop in and tell you all what is going on with me. So I am 10 DPO today and I feel HORRIBLE :sick: So here are the symptoms that I have so far ( I think its alot)

- super achey all over (especially in my back and neck)
- sharp stabbing pains in my BB's around the armpit
- exhausted :sleep:
- hot and cold flashes (feel like I am coming down with something) 
- cramping in my lower pelvic area but only on the left side
- really light pick spotting for 2 hours now seems to have almost stopped:shrug:
- very high CP ( i can barely touch it) TMI sorry
- alot of CM which is very light pick in color also would not be able to tell if i didnt put it on toilet paper

I really hope this means something good and not that :witch: is messing with me AGAIN and that I am getting the flu or something. What do you think? How is everyone else today?


----------



## MLS

UPDATE: Im 5/6 DPO today, and everything that I was feeling (cramping, excessive CM ect) has gone away. Now I just have a medium flow of creamy CM, and Im really tired. My boobs arent sore at all, Im really not crampy at all... I feel a little like a hypocondriac... but whatever. :) lol.

Last month I was CERTIAN that I was preggo due to all the "symptoms" I noticed... and af came 2 days early. This month I really don't think is my month. I just KNEW with my son, before I even tested. And usually Im a poas-aholic, but this time I don't think aout it much. Im kinda sad.

I hope I dont look back at this and think Im just doing another month of symptom spotting to make hopeful for a bfp, but here's what I AM noticing right now...

-really really tired (could be due to my 7month old... the only reason Im mentioning this is because Ive been getting up with him every night for the last 7 months, and havent been THIS tired. But who knows)
-My whole body is achy (But I DID just get over a cold... it is gone now tho)
-Creamy CM, not a little... not a lot... just a medium amount.
-Maybe Im imagining this, hubby seemed to agree... but after nursing my boobs are kinda... empty and flat-like. But they seem a little fuller right now. Not a lot tho.

SOOO there it is. :)

Maybe someone can help me figure out when to test?? All the apps on my iPhone, tell me that my period is supposed to start in 2 days. My last cycle was only 26 days, but before I had my son, the normal was 30ish. 

(dpo 20) March 3- +OPK
(dpo 21) March 4- Ovulation (I assume)

My period is supposed to start March 11th (according to the predictor on my phone that bases it off my last cycle, which wasnt a regular cycle... none of them have been since the birth of my son). Which would make my luteal phase like, 8 days. So do I wait 2 weeks after the + ovulation kit, to test? Or should I go by when they say my period is supposed to start?

Im sorry if this is confusing!!!!!!!!! Its confusing to me too!! I wish I could just see inside me and tell whats going on!


----------



## timsogirl

Hi ladies... I am 5-6 dpo & the two main symptoms I have are bloating/gassy & peeing ALOT... when I am not feeling I feel the need to pee! kinda like a uti or something..

I have off and on lower back pain, off and on naseau.

and I hate the 2ww!!! :(((

anyone on here have these symptoms at 5-6 dpo resulting in a BFP!!??


----------



## laura_2010

Hi 
Im 4dpo and Lower back pain.. Cramping has stopped..Dreaming last night I had a bby ( neva dreamed of it before) Dnt think That mean owt tho lol.
White creamy cm and CP high and now medium...


----------



## breathechaos

I was wondering if I could get some insight.

I'm experiencing the following symptoms:
Headaches
Fatigue, severe fatigue. I get off work at 3:30, go to bed at 5 and wake up at 5:40.
Gassy
Intense hot flashes and cold flashes
Bloated
I think my breasts are enlarged, but I don't really keep track of that lol
I just feel off, like I'm going through motions but something's different
Insane increase in discharge, it's a tan color and a lot of it (no smell, irritation, or pain TMI sorry! I just feel like I have AF, but it's all the discharge)

Has anyone had similar symptoms and had a BFP?
I was due for AF on the 5th, but I'm too scared to test and be let down!


----------



## DisneyMom2011

I'm not exact on dpo's but, I'm currently about 12dpo and I've been having most of these symptom's for about a week. I don't have a regular cycle (almost always 28-32 days tho). 

So here goes my list:

-started off with tender/sore areolas
-now they r looking bruised/vein-y 
-cramps on right side, then left for about a day, then the cramps moved to lower middle tummy and have stayed there for about a week. 
-insomnia
-extreme hunger, and some cravings
-lethargy/fatigue
-frequent urination
-headaches (which have passed)
-been having hot flashes today
-abdominal spasms
-what might be implantation bleeding (about 3 days of tiny pink spots on TP, but also had brown streak once yesterday and once today so IDK)
-bloating
and lastly,
-nausea

I am currently on an antibiotic so some of these symptoms could be from that. But most of these are extremely uncommon for me. So I guess in a few more days we'll see! 

Lots and lots of baby dust to all of you!


----------



## Pdwife

Hello. 11 dpo, some spotting... Afraid it's the witch... A little early for me though... I'm never early, usually late. AF due Saturday. 

Boobs still sore, tired & sick :(


----------



## Samstah33

So I really Don't know when My day of ovulation happened!! I just BD'd All week:haha:

i believe I am NOW 3 DPO

2nd day in a row for high BBT of 98.5!!
mild/dull cramping in pelvic region
Peeing alot!!
breast are slightly tender especially after I take my bra off
TIRED!!! I had insomnia at first
little light headed!!!


Hope this is good!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## nopatience

I'm 9 dpo today, thought I'd check in with what I'm feeling! 
- super tired still, several days in a row of this (very unusual)
- still a little crampiness, but mostly in back now (kind of kidney area for some reason)
- back to sharper pains, like ov pains, on both sides
- seems like when bladder is half full, there is this pressure to go, like someone's pressing on a full bladder.
- bbs are much more tender, and feel like boulders (lol, they feel that way a lot, though!) **sore bbs are a major pms sign for me too, so not sure what I think about that. I don't ever get them this sore this early, though...so I still think it's a good sign. 
- I have something I think is going on, but can't swear to it....I think the base of my nips are darker- almost like there's a ring around the base of them. Anyone ever heard of that? ...could be my imagination!
- oh, and a bfn on frer this am....why do I do this to myself...

Jetset- haven't heard from you today, I don't think....did you test today?


----------



## xx Emily xx

UPDATE: 

10dpo... TMI ALERT! got light brown stringy cm at 1am, along with that feeling that af is coming, then it all stopped including cm. Just now went to toilet and wiped small amount of light pink. My heart is hoping this is implantation bleeding, but my head is saying that af is early. Not due for another 4 days. Also got BFN this morning. But had been up at work all night so wasnt really FMU, might try this afternoon when I get up for work tonight 

Any suggestions as to whether this is IB or AF? 
Em xxx


----------



## Tryforbaby

All looking great. I've been reading your stories and the confusion with Implantation and Period Pains is frustrating. I am now 7dpo and all cramping has completed stopped. I am tired and hungry but that is not that unusual. The one thing though is I am still very gassy which is horrible and I think this is the worst I've ever had in my life.

Also been having very vivid dreams! Xx


----------



## Jetset

*10 DPO UDPATE -  and AF arrived*

1 DPO: Nothing to report at all

2 DPO: Really tired (fell asleep at work) and feel as though I am coming down with a cold

3 DPO: Started with really bad cramps early morning near my pelvic line and they got stronger through the day, feeling of cold got worse

4 DPO: The cramps are still there and were burning last night in bed right down into my groin. Woke up with a really dull ache in my lower back too. Cramps getting gradually stronger in the evening. Not like AF cramps, but a weird burning feeling coming in waves 

5 DPO: The cramps seem to have eased a bit, although I feel as though I have a pressure in my lower tummy area (like something pressing on the wall of my stomach) and woke up this morning with a monster nose bleed When I wiped after my FMU (tmi) the CM was a little discoloured, like a very watered down browny colour

6 DPO: Woke up once again with a monster nose bleed which then returned later in the afternoon. Also, when I wiped I had dark brown discharge on the toilet tissue, which has continued all day unfortunately. I also feel as though I have butterflies in my tummy and a sharp stabbing pain on and off in my left hand side. I believe AF may be coming early as I am not due for another 7 days but the spotting is exactly like I get before AF 

7 DPO: Last night I has pretty uncomfortable cramping and very very strange dreams (woke up covered in beads of sweat). Also feel very thirsty this morning as though I had something very salty for dinner. Brown spotting remains, same colour and consistency as yesterday but perhaps drier??? Cramps no where to be seen in the morning, but mild niggling in the afternoon. My boobs feel a bit delicate when I put pressure on them (ie. squeeze them) but only underneath. Not sensitive to touch or nipples etc. 

8 DPO: Last night i just didn't feel here, and cramps milder. Brown spotting now much heavier, and stickier rather than watery. In fact 100% like I get just before full flow of AF. Just usually only lasts 24 hours before AF and now this is 3rd day . I also
Tested with mIU and very strong negative! 

9 DPO: Small amount of brown spotting this morning (after non at all last night and it is less than yesterday morning). Cramping still there, not painful as just mild. I am feeling very confused as was 100% sure AF would arrive yesterday (5 days early) as have been brown spotting on and off now 6 DPO - 9 DPO which seems a long time. I have sore tummy muscles, but that could be down to a monster tantrum from my 5 year old mare yesterday afternoon which required a lot of balance from me, and I have a little 'tum' which is very strange. Also tested with FRER this morning as found one from last month... negative 

10 DPO : Brown spotting with quite an achey back when I first woke up, but by 9am it had turned into AF. I was not due AF until Saturday so it looks as though my cycle has been quite a bit shorter this month. Last month was 28 days on the dot, and this month it has been 25 days. 


*I hope these symptoms will help others... even though it is a  *


----------



## Tryforbaby

Jetset said:


> *10 DPO UDPATE -  and AF arrived*
> 
> 1 DPO: Nothing to report at all
> 
> 2 DPO: Really tired (fell asleep at work) and feel as though I am coming down with a cold
> 
> 3 DPO: Started with really bad cramps early morning near my pelvic line and they got stronger through the day, feeling of cold got worse
> 
> 4 DPO: The cramps are still there and were burning last night in bed right down into my groin. Woke up with a really dull ache in my lower back too. Cramps getting gradually stronger in the evening. Not like AF cramps, but a weird burning feeling coming in waves
> 
> 5 DPO: The cramps seem to have eased a bit, although I feel as though I have a pressure in my lower tummy area (like something pressing on the wall of my stomach) and woke up this morning with a monster nose bleed When I wiped after my FMU (tmi) the CM was a little discoloured, like a very watered down browny colour
> 
> 6 DPO: Woke up once again with a monster nose bleed which then returned later in the afternoon. Also, when I wiped I had dark brown discharge on the toilet tissue, which has continued all day unfortunately. I also feel as though I have butterflies in my tummy and a sharp stabbing pain on and off in my left hand side. I believe AF may be coming early as I am not due for another 7 days but the spotting is exactly like I get before AF
> 
> 7 DPO: Last night I has pretty uncomfortable cramping and very very strange dreams (woke up covered in beads of sweat). Also feel very thirsty this morning as though I had something very salty for dinner. Brown spotting remains, same colour and consistency as yesterday but perhaps drier??? Cramps no where to be seen in the morning, but mild niggling in the afternoon. My boobs feel a bit delicate when I put pressure on them (ie. squeeze them) but only underneath. Not sensitive to touch or nipples etc.
> 
> 8 DPO: Last night i just didn't feel here, and cramps milder. Brown spotting now much heavier, and stickier rather than watery. In fact 100% like I get just before full flow of AF. Just usually only lasts 24 hours before AF and now this is 3rd day . I also
> Tested with mIU and very strong negative!
> 
> 9 DPO: Small amount of brown spotting this morning (after non at all last night and it is less than yesterday morning). Cramping still there, not painful as just mild. I am feeling very confused as was 100% sure AF would arrive yesterday (5 days early) as have been brown spotting on and off now 6 DPO - 9 DPO which seems a long time. I have sore tummy muscles, but that could be down to a monster tantrum from my 5 year old mare yesterday afternoon which required a lot of balance from me, and I have a little 'tum' which is very strange. Also tested with FRER this morning as found one from last month... negative
> 
> 10 DPO : Brown spotting with quite an achey back when I first woke up, but by 9am it had turned into AF. I was not due AF until Saturday so it looks as though my cycle has been quite a bit shorter this month. Last month was 28 days on the dot, and this month it has been 25 days.
> 
> 
> *I hope these symptoms will help others... even though it is a  *

Hi Jetset,

I'm so sorry that it did not work for you this month as alot of what you were describing sounded positive. Can I ask if you get cramps early in general? It has been since we have been trying for a baby I get cramps about a week before I am due and I am left wondering if the egg is struggling to implant which is causing the early pains and discomfort along with early dark spot bleeding. I have been concerned that my cycle of 27 days is too short in regards the luteal phase and have been taking B12 supplements to try and extend this. 

I am around 7dpo and feeling very down about things as I feel that my cramps are early AF signs. :cry:

Good Luck for next month and I hope that you get that positive soon. x


----------



## EstelSeren

Well, I think I'm just in for an extra long cycle this time! Just got a :bfn: on a frer despite being approximately 18 dpo! Still got none of my usual signs that AF is on her way though, which is confusing! Just a little bit gutted! :cry: More pissed off that I seem to be back to where I was last year when I had a cycle that started May 1st and finished mid-July! :growlmad::cry:

Beca :wave:


----------



## Jetset

Tryforababy... I think I probably always have cramps but have only noticed them since trying for a baby. I think we become so in tune with our bodies that we start feeling things that perhaps are not so new, but we have never noticed them before. 

That is certainly the case for me anyway. 

Now you have mentioned B12 I am wondering whether that is something I should be concerned with. I am B12 deficient and have the injection of it every 3 months through the doctors, but when I went to see them initially about trying for a baby nothing about this was mentioned at all :o


----------



## laura_2010

Hi all
What can you do I your not ovulating but getting pos opk ewcm but not ovulating? 
Jw as My temps dnt seem to be inline with ovulation ( 1st time temping and didnt do them as I woke up)
xx


----------



## Tryforbaby

Jetset said:


> Tryforababy... I think I probably always have cramps but have only noticed them since trying for a baby. I think we become so in tune with our bodies that we start feeling things that perhaps are not so new, but we have never noticed them before.
> 
> That is certainly the case for me anyway.
> 
> Now you have mentioned B12 I am wondering whether that is something I should be concerned with. I am B12 deficient and have the injection of it every 3 months through the doctors, but when I went to see them initially about trying for a baby nothing about this was mentioned at all :o

I did some research on the web (probably a bit unhealthy) There is a tread on this which also includes B6,B12 and progesterone:

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-gro...gthen-luteal-phase-increase-progesterone.html

I have been taking Pregnacare Conception which is available in Boots. Also my luteal phase last month had increased by two days which led me to believe that I was pregnant which was cruel but I believe I lengthened my luteal phase. Any phase that is short from Ovulation to Period than 10 days is thought to be short:

https://www.gettingpregnant.co.uk/luteal-phase-defect-conception-problems.html

It also says that the lining is not thick enough to sustain the fertilised egg which was were I was thinking about my cycle being shorter and the pains increasing. I am thinking that my cycle may be around 29 days this month again which would prove that the tables are working as it was around 27days for the last year.

I hope this helps and I'm sure there is loads more information. I think that some people can improve this through changing their diet but I wanted quick results so opted for the tables. 

I am a firm beliver that small changes give big results and this will make us happy... :happydance:


----------



## timsogirl

Tryforbaby said:


> All looking great. I've been reading your stories and the confusion with Implantation and Period Pains is frustrating. I am now 7dpo and all cramping has completed stopped. I am tired and hungry but that is not that unusual. The one thing though is I am still very gassy which is horrible and I think this is the worst I've ever had in my life.
> 
> Also been having very vivid dreams! Xx

I am 7dpo today, most of my other symptoms have faded- I do still have mild cramping & mild off & on naseau tho---- but like u I have never been this gassy!!! geez!!! bbs are only super sore once the bra comes off...

I tortured myself yesterday -- poas -- bfn.... ugh :dohh:

anywho... i am glad we are on the same day :happydance:

good luck!!!


----------



## emiemin

Hi Ladies,

I'm new to this site so please bare with me. Just a little history; I'm 26 yrs old, ttc with DH for just over 2 yrs, diagnosed with polysistic ovaries (however not the full blown syndrome) about 1 yr ago, have had regular 26 day cycles for the past 4 months after being on a number of herbal supplements. I have only just started charting my bbt this cycle.
Now to my confusing and stressful 2ww. I tested positive with OPK's on cycle days 10, 11, 12, had BD'd every second day until the positive then 3 days in a row, 1 day off and again 3 days in a row. I am now 6 DPO experiencing bloating/gas, backache, cravings (one minute for salty food then the next for sweets), I have had slight/dull cramps/ovary twinges (which is unusual for me), am experiencing increased insomnia (I normally don't sleep until about 2am but it's just gotten worse), and last but not least I have broken out in a few pimples/spots on my chest (which is VERY out of the ordinary for me). My temp was 36.6 (97.88F) for the past 4 days and then on 6DPO it dropped to 36.5 (97.70F).Today it went up to 36.7 (98.06F). I have had stretchy, gooey slightly white CM today however only on and off if that makes sense (one toilet trip i feel almost all dried up and then the next this happens :wacko: ) Has anyone experienced something similar to all this and if so what was your outcome? could this dip have been implantation or just a fall back temp? has anyone had this happen (also including the symptoms) and had a positive outcome?
Would love to hear your stories so please do tell :)

Regards
Emi

Goodluck ladies hopefully this is our month :happydance:

:dust::dust:


----------



## Pdwife

Cd28, 12dpo

Crampy. Spotted only early yesterday, lots of gooey cm, and my temp spiked more today... 98.5 & 98.62, took it twice... Maybe a good sign but not convinced yet


----------



## Pdwife

Oh and my temp dipped yesterday w the spotting. Hoping for IB


----------



## emiemin

Good luck sounds positive:thumbup:. I had something similar at 6 and 7 DPO


----------



## Gemmamumof2

not got a bfp yet but thought i'd share

cd 14 + opk
cd 15 - ovulated
1-8 dpo - nothing at all
9dpo - runny nose otherwise feel normal
9dpo + to follow


----------



## mama d

An update to the crazy grey ghost line on FRER:

10dpo today - After yesterday's weird line I became slightly obsessed (imagine that) and tested again this morning. As negative as can be. 

So, I think I was the lovely recipient of a NASTY evap on an FRER. I did read a lot yesterday that said if there is no color than it's an evap...regardless of the brand. 

My symptoms (if you can call them that) continue today. I'm painfully gassy (this is day 4 of that) and have a major breakout session on my face (I rarely, if ever, have skin problems). So, these continue to be weird for me. It's not like I've never had gas before (TMI) but it just won't go away this month. 

How is everyone else?


----------



## Tryforbaby

Hey Timsogirl

Looking like good news. Do you know if it is usual to be so gassy. I have been bad today and a few dull aches but am worried that this is my usual AF pains getting ready for Monday. Mama d looks like your having the gas too but I cannot find much info on the web about it connected totally to early pregnancy.

I too tested early to a neg result. I don't know why I torture myself so! Will you be testing over the weekend?

Xx


----------



## laura_2010

Today I got little Pink cm wen wiping and cramping... Not sure if its implation bleeding? No idea...
Sore and odd feeling in my boobs and nipples...? :wacko:


----------



## Loopylass1977

Hi :) well i'm 8 DPO and for the past 4 days i have had very sore BB's and they have gone up 2 cup sizes! :D a lot of cramping (past 2 days) and today i have slept 4 England and have had a lot of white CM. Hopeing for a BFP on monday:)


----------



## nopatience

10 dpo update (I'll finally put all my symptoms together!)

0-1 dpo got a teeny bit of pink with ton of ewcm for the first time ever- not sure why!
2-4 dpo lingering ov pain, more intense than usual, and on both sides for the first time.
5 dpo started feeling very sleepy/tired a lot of the day, and going to sleep right away at night, which is very unusual for me, I am a terrible sleeper!! I also got nauseated after spinning in an office chair (lol) that didn't go away for hours.
6 dpo still very sleepy/tired, slight, twingy pains in uterus area, occassional slight crampy feeling, and this evening the slight, slight nausea returned (though wasn't spinning in chair!) I had no patience with DH, and barely any with DD! I'm not normally like that, unless there is some other really stressful thing going on in our lives, which there isn't! So, I would mark this as unexplained irritability
8 dpo update- over the last couple days I've continued unexplained irritability. I've also continued to have that mild burny/crampy feeling in extreme lower abd. The sleepiness is very pronounced, and almost all the time. I did poas this am with fmu (just because) and bfn!
Still 8 dpo- still very sleepy most of the time, and sleeping pretty good at night for the first time in years! I have had mild af style crampiness on more than off today, when it wasn't crampy it was pressure in the uterus area. When crampy it bothered my back, too. And tonight, I noticed bbs feel heavier (of course they get on my nerves being too big anyway) and they seem tender. I do get pretty sore bbs right before af, too, so not sure about it
9 dpo update 
- super tired still, several days in a row of this (very unusual)
- still a little crampiness, but mostly in back now (kind of kidney area for some reason)
- slightly sharp pains, like ov pains, on both sides
- seems like when bladder is half full, there is this pressure to go, like someone's pressing on a full bladder.
- bbs are much more tender, and feel like boulders (lol, they feel that way a lot, though!) **sore bbs are a major pms sign for me too, so not sure what I think about that. I don't ever get them this sore this early, though...so I still think it's a good sign. 
- I have something I think is going on, but can't swear to it....I think the base of my nips are darker- almost like there's a ring around the base of them. Anyone ever heard of that? ...could be my imagination!
- oh, and a bfn on frer this am....why do I do this to myself...
10 dpo- The af-style crampiness is all but gone so far today. I get twinges of a 'burning' type pain in uterus area, comes and goes. BBs are more tender today. CM is there enough to know it's a thin lotiony type, not sure if I'd call is a lot or not. And sleepiness (still the most abnormal symptom for me) is still very pronounced. Of course poas this am....most def negative! I no longer feel like 'af is coming'.... Oh, and it occured to me, I don't usually have af crampiness in pms time, only right at day of af starting, then for a few days. So, I'm hoping hoping hoping that was implantation cramping. We'll see...


----------



## mama d

Tryforbaby said:


> Hey Timsogirl
> 
> Looking like good news. Do you know if it is usual to be so gassy. I have been bad today and a few dull aches but am worried that this is my usual AF pains getting ready for Monday. Mama d looks like your having the gas too but I cannot find much info on the web about it connected totally to early pregnancy.
> 
> I too tested early to a neg result. I don't know why I torture myself so! Will you be testing over the weekend?
> 
> Xx

I've read (this reading crap can be dangerous to a woman who is TTC :D) that gas can by a symptom of early pregnancy. But gas is also a symptom of all kinds of things...flu, eating something bad, certain foods, etc. So it's yet another of those "symptoms" that I'm hypersensitive too because I feel like I can grasp on to some hope that it means something. Who knows!!

When I got my first bfp in January I didn't get a positive until I was 1 day late for AF...so you'd think I'd learn my lesson and stop testing early. NOPE!! It's an addiction, I swear! I am drawn to the HPT spot at the store every time I go!


----------



## Tryforbaby

Hi Mamad

I don't normally get gas and am too hoping that this is a good sign. I am going to really try and not test until Monday as I think getting all these negatives are not good for our emotional states. I've heard from so many women that it's when they stop trying that they get preggers. I don't know when that will happen for me but if I am negative this month I think I'm going along to the doctors as it will be over 6 months of trying and that is 3 months of knowing when I ovulate so I know I was 'catching' it. They cramp feeling has stopped today and it's mostly pressure and gas (sorry if tmi)

LoopyLass that sounds great. Good luck for Monday!


----------



## BeautifulD

8dpo ugh im in such a bad mood today, i feel like my head is gonna explode am very snappy everyone around me has had their head chewed off for no reason. I can safely say that there is only two times im like this, day before af or pg. That being said i am cramping on and off very bad today and am convinced that af is gonna show. Sore heavy boobies. Cervix is high still and still have creamy cm... also waves of nausea on and off all day and uber tired i just wanna go to bed :-(
Tested this am and thought i saw something but all loonasy aside i think its bfn 

https://i1126.photobucket.com/albums/l604/beautifuldisaster32/2011-03-0908_38_55.jpg

https://i1126.photobucket.com/albums/l604/beautifuldisaster32/2011-03-09083550-1.jpg


----------



## sboose89

*Well right now I am having early pregnacy symptoms...I am 5 days late. a little cramping and nausea and headaches. With my first child I had breast soreness, nausea, fatigue and bloating*


----------



## Kathleen

Hi ladies, can someone help me please!?

My AF is due on saturday, today I've had really bad cramping and felt really ill with it. strong headache all over my head, dizzy also got (TMI alert!) brown discharge or blood, not a lot but obvious when I wipe. it seems that AF is on its way or starting but is that what implatation bleeding can be like? 
Cervix is high and hard.


It does look like I'm out though!


----------



## Flowerbaby

hi kathleen it could be implantation if you are spotting espesh if your cervix is high??? Good luck xxx

Well my symptoms upto now are;

1dpo thrush
2dpo thrush still, yuk
3dpo a tiny bit of thrush still there, almost gone. Mild cramping on and off all day and bit bloated
4dpo able to check cervix today as thrush gone n its low, squishy n wet! Lotiony cm n cramping pm.....my cervix is normally high and i cant reach it so finding low cervix very strange!!!

Thats me upto now, will keep updating. xxx


----------



## Tryforbaby

Cannot wait to test now and I was sick this evening. Sudden feeling after eating dinner. Never had this before. I would of thought that it was too early!


----------



## Ladybird77

Nothing at all really until 6DPO - sore/sensitive nipples, then pink/brown spotting intermittently from 9DPO until 13DPO, also had cramping quite bad on 10DPO and milder cramping right up until now and got my BFP on 14DPO. Also been tired the last few days and had a metallic sort of taste in my mouth for about the last 5-6 days.

Good luck ladies, lots of babydust to you all xxx

:dust:


----------



## 2.4 please x

4-6 DPO. Extremely tender boobs, I am big busted so get pains anyway.
6 DPO. Feeling very sick for a few hours, sore boobs.
6-9 DPO. Sore boobs, generally achy, drinking more than usual.
9 DPO. Same as above
10 DPO. Very emotional, typically PMTish, sore boobs, very hungry, eating loads of sweet junk food. Very faint BNP, possibly evap
11 DPO. Sore boobs, cramping in lower tummy all day, burping (nice) feeling like AF coming. Another faint BNP unless I am seeing lines! God knows I might be, done enough tests!!


----------



## mama d

2.4 please x said:


> 4-6 DPO. Extremely tender boobs, I am big busted so get pains anyway.
> 6 DPO. Feeling very sick for a few hours, sore boobs.
> 6-9 DPO. Sore boobs, generally achy, drinking more than usual.
> 9 DPO. Same as above
> 10 DPO. Very emotional, typically PMTish, sore boobs, very hungry, eating loads of sweet junk food. Very faint BNP, possibly evap
> 11 DPO. Sore boobs, cramping in lower tummy all day, burping (nice) feeling like AF coming. Another faint BNP unless I am seeing lines! God knows I might be, done enough tests!!

Can you post a pic? I love seeing lines! :)

Honestly, when it's my own test I tend to have "line eye" as well.


----------



## xx Emily xx

Morning ladies. Think this will be my last symptom spotting entry this cycle... i can feel af on her way
11dpo ... intermittent light brown cm, aching hips, that af feeling, very mild tiny cramps :(
Em xxx


----------



## Loopylass1977

xx Emily xx said:


> Morning ladies. Think this will be my last symptom spotting entry this cycle... i can feel af on her way
> 11dpo ... intermittent light brown cm, aching hips, that af feeling, very mild tiny cramps :(
> Em xxx

I'm sorry to hear you think AF is on her way:( but i'll keep my fingers crossed 4 you she doesn't! x


----------



## Joesgirl

Im currently 18 weeks pregnant, first major symptoms was hugely swollen soft cervix at about 5-6 dpo, lots of creamy lotiony cervical mucous, and I got a cold sore right away (and one every week until about 8 weeks, i assume because of a weakened immune system because of baby) and I also felt like I was coming down with something, just overall ill. I was also pretty tired. All of this was right around implantation. Good luck everyone!


----------



## MatthewAlyssa

well so far i had ewcm on cd15 but neg opk
cd18 pos opk so counting from my opk....

1dpo - cold and feeling graggy but only in the morning, and slight pressure/cramping around cervix (hubby toughed the top)

2dpo - and same thing really

3dpo - slight cold but other than that nothing all pain has gone!

4dpo - today i woke up and felt really sick... had something to eat but didnt help my stomach just feels that its churning =/


----------



## Loopylass1977

:hi: well I'm 9DPO 2day and i have woken up feeling so sick. I also can not put ANY of my bras on as BB's are so sore. When i got home from the school run i thought AF had arrived but when i went to the loo no blood just clear CM! I hoping and praying that this is the month i get my BFP :) roll on Monday, Test day :) x


----------



## Deethehippy

Loopylass1977 said:


> :hi: well I'm 9DPO 2day and i have woken up feeling so sick. I also can not put ANY of my bras on as BB's are so sore. When i got home from the school run i thought AF had arrived but when i went to the loo no blood just clear CM! I hoping and praying that this is the month i get my BFP :) roll on Monday, Test day :) x

I woke up sicky too though not sure if i ate too much sweet stuff before bed!
My nipples are tingly and i have yellow cm (quite a bit) Also feel kinda emotional (though guess that could be PMS)
FX to us both :flower:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls, all symptoms are sounding very promising. Well i thought my bbs would have been sore by now but nothing, no pain even when i have a squeeze and im sure this was my first main symptom with my other pgs? So am thinkin am out. My cervix is low n soft too still, it normally like this just before af due so i duno what is goin on!! Am thinkin it maybe a bit swollen too?:wacko::wacko::wacko:

Joesgirl, read your post and wondered what position your cervix was at at 5dpo? Coz mine lowish soft n bit swollen, its normally high at 5dpo where i cant reach it??? Congrats on ya pg, hope to join ya soon xxxx:hugs:


----------



## Pdwife

My temp is still up! 13dpo today. I spotted in the morning of 11dpo, only enough for one wipe... An then has been gone since. I have a Bfn today with the Internet cheapie but BBS still sore. Are the Internet test sensitive like they claim to be? Tomorrow I may try with my FRER I've been saving. Today is CD 29... if you don't mind check out my chart... It's in my signature :)


----------



## timsogirl

good morning ladies!!! I think I am 5-6 dpo. I feel like I am coming down with something :( I'm afraid its actually a cold or something... body aches, dry throat... not really preggo symptoms :( boo!

on the other side-- bbs still heavy and slightly sore, stomach quezzy, and really awful gas??? I am not eating anything new or crazy. But I am cramping and tummy grumbling just like when AF is almost here or even when she is here??? i'm so confused about this. Af is due the 22nd at the latest.

oh well wait wait wait!

baby dust to all yall pretties!!! :)


----------



## Tryforbaby

Hi Girls,

WOW so much good news it will be great to start hearing about all those positives. ALso hearing so many different symptoms it's hard to know either way without that positive. 

Not sure if this will helps as I have not tested yet but last night I had about 10-20 seconds of intense sharp pain that meant I hat to sit down and stop cooking. I also have been having not cramps but deep, low dull pulling feelings and what feels like constipation but is not as I am going regularly but have that full, bloated feeling. I have not had this before and am hoping that it is a clear sign but as always I get my hopes up and then get the negative.

How soon can I test if I am sure that last night was the implantation? When should I get the positive after the implantation? I am now around 8dpo but could be 9dpo depending on the release following the LH surge I noticed.

Good Luck xx


----------



## Sparkle24

Hey girls :)

I am 15dpo af was due tuesday, i have had cramps since friday on and off. that feeling when you know af is coming but it never does, sickness insomnia and sore boobs. tested tuesday wednesday and this morning and still bfn.

Good luck all :)


----------



## Joesgirl

babyhopes2011 said:


> Hi girls, all symptoms are sounding very promising. Well i thought my bbs would have been sore by now but nothing, no pain even when i have a squeeze and im sure this was my first main symptom with my other pgs? So am thinkin am out. My cervix is low n soft too still, it normally like this just before af due so i duno what is goin on!! Am thinkin it maybe a bit swollen too?:wacko::wacko::wacko:
> 
> Joesgirl, read your post and wondered what position your cervix was at at 5dpo? Coz mine lowish soft n bit swollen, its normally high at 5dpo where i cant reach it??? Congrats on ya pg, hope to join ya soon xxxx:hugs:

Thanks! I don't remember if it was super low, but I know I definitely didn't have to reach super far to feel it, which was true in the past. I just remember when I felt it, I was like very surprised because it was super mushy and swollen. Yours sounds promising, I hope you get your BFP!!

One more thing, my bbs weren't sore either till way after I got my BFP, which strangely enough was my FIRST sign when I was pg with my daughter 8 years ago. With her, I had very sore nipples several days before my period was due.


----------



## xx Emily xx

Oh ladies I forgot to mention, the last couple of days I have been getting really dizzy. Even things like standing from toilet etc. Im eating and drinking fine, so not a clue what it could be. Was this a symptom for anyone?
Em xxx


----------



## workingttc

Pdwife said:



> My temp is still up! 13dpo today. I spotted in the morning of 11dpo, only enough for one wipe... An then has been gone since. I have a Bfn today with the Internet cheapie but BBS still sore. Are the Internet test sensitive like they claim to be? Tomorrow I may try with my FRER I've been saving. Today is CD 29... if you don't mind check out my chart... It's in my signature :)

Hi Pdwife--I just came across this thread and your chart. Really hoping your chart is a BFP, as mine is very similar (in my sig) - temp drop at 10DPO instead of 11, but went back up next day too, just like yours. I'm 2 days behind you. Tested today and BFN, but I read that if can take as many as 5 days after implantation to get a BFP on an HPT. Will be following this thread to see if you get good news! From my research on FF's chart gallery, there are lots of charts like yours and mine that come out PG, so FX'd! Good luck!! :happydance:


----------



## Pdwife

workingttc said:


> Pdwife said:
> 
> 
> My temp is still up! 13dpo today. I spotted in the morning of 11dpo, only enough for one wipe... An then has been gone since. I have a Bfn today with the Internet cheapie but BBS still sore. Are the Internet test sensitive like they claim to be? Tomorrow I may try with my FRER I've been saving. Today is CD 29... if you don't mind check out my chart... It's in my signature :)
> 
> Hi Pdwife--I just came across this thread and your chart. Really hoping your chart is a BFP, as mine is very similar (in my sig) - temp drop at 10DPO instead of 11, but went back up next day too, just like yours. I'm 2 days behind you. Tested today and BFN, but I read that if can take as many as 5 days after implantation to get a BFP on an HPT. Will be following this thread to see if you get good news! From my research on FF's chart gallery, there are lots of charts like yours and mine that come out PG, so FX'd! Good luck!! :happydance:Click to expand...

You make me happy :happydance: I have been so sure "im out" we shall see..how do you research charts?? maybe we will be bump buddies :) is common to implant so late?? I am holding on to the hope but the BFN is putting me down. Still no spots since 11dpo, boobs are still sore. still having the a freakin waterfall of goo down there...blahhh... 

How do you check your cervix? What do you feel for? I have never done it?


----------



## nopatience

11 dpo update- (I think it's getting too long, I'm too detailed I guess...sorry)

0-1 dpo got a teeny bit of pink with ton of ewcm for the first time ever- not sure why!
2-4 dpo lingering ov pain, more intense than usual, and on both sides for the first time.
5 dpo started feeling very sleepy/tired a lot of the day, and going to sleep right away at night, which is very unusual for me, I am a terrible sleeper!! I also got nauseated after spinning in an office chair (lol) that didn't go away for hours.
6 dpo still very sleepy/tired, slight, twingy pains in uterus area, occassional slight crampy feeling, and this evening the slight, slight nausea returned (though wasn't spinning in chair!) I had no patience with DH, and barely any with DD! I'm not normally like that, unless there is some other really stressful thing going on in our lives, which there isn't! So, I would mark this as unexplained irritability
8 dpo update- over the last couple days I've continued unexplained irritability. I've also continued to have that mild burny/crampy feeling in extreme lower abd. The sleepiness is very pronounced, and almost all the time. I did poas this am with fmu (just because) and bfn!
Still 8 dpo- still very sleepy most of the time, and sleeping pretty good at night for the first time in years! I have had mild af style crampiness on more than off today, when it wasn't crampy it was pressure in the uterus area. When crampy it bothered my back, too. And tonight, I noticed bbs feel heavier (of course they get on my nerves being too big anyway) and they seem tender. I do get pretty sore bbs right before af, too, so not sure about it
9 dpo update 
- super tired still, several days in a row of this (very unusual)
- still a little crampiness, but mostly in back now (kind of kidney area for some reason)
- slightly sharp pains, like ov pains, on both sides
- seems like when bladder is half full, there is this pressure to go, like someone's pressing on a full bladder.
- bbs are much more tender, and feel like boulders (lol, they feel that way a lot, though!) **sore bbs are a major pms sign for me too, so not sure what I think about that. I don't ever get them this sore this early, though...so I still think it's a good sign. 
- I have something I think is going on, but can't swear to it....I think the base of my nips are darker- almost like there's a ring around the base of them. Anyone ever heard of that? ...could be my imagination!
- oh, and a bfn on frer this am....why do I do this to myself...
10 dpo- The af-style crampiness is all but gone so far today. I get twinges of a 'burning' type pain in uterus area, comes and goes. BBs are more tender today. CM is there enough to know it's a thin lotiony type, not sure if I'd call is a lot or not. And sleepiness (still the most abnormal symptom for me) is still very pronounced. Of course poas this am....most def negative! I no longer feel like 'af is coming'.... Oh, and it occured to me, I don't usually have af crampiness in pms time, only right at day of af starting, then for a few days. So, I'm hoping hoping hoping that was implantation cramping.
11 dpo- again, almost no af type cramping, still twinges of ov type pain on both sides; cm thin lotiony, feeling wet, but not a lot coming out (that I notice); bbs more tender, with occassional shooting pains; irritable with those that I love (other people don't seem to get on my nerves as much, what's that about?!!); sleepy still continues! Of course, another bfn :shrug:


----------



## Gem09

Hi girls

Im 5dpo and have really sore boobs and cramp now and again!

Hope we all get that BFP!

X


----------



## PennyLane

The suspense is more intense then watching lost! wish we could get a positive test the day after ovulating!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi joesgirl, thanks for the reply, it has given me a glimmer of hope, my cervix is still lowish, mushy,soft n wet! Im cramping tonight aswell mainly my rightside!! Just keep thinking, am i imagining it all?? But surely i cant imagine the same dull pain 3 days in a row??? Am i going round the bend!!! :wacko:

Hope everyone is well! Anyone tested yet??? xxx:hugs:


----------



## Tryforbaby

Loopylass1977 said:


> :hi: well I'm 9DPO 2day and i have woken up feeling so sick. I also can not put ANY of my bras on as BB's are so sore. When i got home from the school run i thought AF had arrived but when i went to the loo no blood just clear CM! I hoping and praying that this is the month i get my BFP :) roll on Monday, Test day :) x

Hey Loopylass

How is it all going today. I've been having deep cramps today that are not like period pains. I am very hopeful and am keen to test. My hubby thinks I am after he looks at my chest this morning but they are so sensitive and swollen. I am wearing sports bras at the moment and I am bursting out of them.

I have everything crossed for you. I did some research and from implantation it takes 3 days for hormones to be present in bloods then another three days for presence in urine. That means I could get a negative test on Monday but positive on Tuesday. Not sure if that helps you as I'm about one DPO behind you!
:test: Monday Morning!


----------



## 2.4 please x

Just thought I would add....had (what i believe to be my BFP today at 12DPO) and for the past week I have had very vivid dreams. Same as last pregnancy.

Babydust to allxxx


----------



## Trying4Angel1

timsogirl said:


> good morning ladies!!! I think I am 5-6 dpo. I feel like I am coming down with something :( I'm afraid its actually a cold or something... body aches, dry throat... not really preggo symptoms :( boo!
> 
> on the other side-- bbs still heavy and slightly sore, stomach quezzy, and really awful gas??? I am not eating anything new or crazy. But I am cramping and tummy grumbling just like when AF is almost here or even when she is here??? i'm so confused about this. Af is due the 22nd at the latest.
> 
> oh well wait wait wait!
> 
> baby dust to all yall pretties!!! :)

sounds pretty good!!! good luck! i'm testing on the 22nd too!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Trying4Angel1

xx Emily xx said:


> Oh ladies I forgot to mention, the last couple of days I have been getting really dizzy. Even things like standing from toilet etc. Im eating and drinking fine, so not a clue what it could be. Was this a symptom for anyone?
> Em xxx

can't help you out.. but love your choices of boy names!!! GL!!!:happydance:


----------



## MLS

7DPO... pink lotionly cm, and a few red streaks. Nothing at all in the last 14 hours. Hopefully implantation bleeding!!


----------



## kristin941

Does everyone get IB? I cannot remember if i had it with my other pregnancies


----------



## BeautifulD

10dpo Still got all symptoms.... including way more hungry and peeing a lot more But tested bfn again :-(

https://i1126.photobucket.com/albums/l604/beautifuldisaster32/DSC_0165-1.jpg

I think all this is in my head :-\


----------



## xx Emily xx

Well Im still in... but only just I think! Got more af feeling this morning :( she is due on sunday

12dpo...bfn with FMU, af feeling, feeling like I have lots of cm but I actually dont

Em xxx


----------



## ellie27

10 dpo, just got a very faint bfp with fmu!!!! 

Going to get a FRER or boots test and do it with fmu tomorrow.

Still no symptoms.....but had none with Anna either!

Good luck everyone!:flower:


----------



## Tryforbaby

ellie27 said:


> 10 dpo, just got a very faint bfp with fmu!!!!
> 
> Going to get a FRER or boots test and do it with fmu tomorrow.
> 
> Still no symptoms.....but had none with Anna either!
> 
> Good luck everyone!:flower:

Ellie congrats that is wonderful news. :yellow:

Which test is the best one to use for early results? I am 9DPO and had a negative test this morning that was an internet cheapie!


----------



## Tryforbaby

Just an update in symptoms :-

1-4dpo No symptoms
5dpo constipation and slight cramps
6dpo severe constipation and deep cramps
7dpo sharp pain that lasted about 20 seconds in my left hand side, vivid dreams, sickness
8dpo deep pulling cramps which are totally different to any period pains I've felt. I can pin point the place where the sharp pain occurred and am very aware of the left hand side. Sickness after eating
9dpo - today cramps have stopped and was sick this morning along very very wet CM. Slight constipation. Boobs are tender at the sides and can only wear a sports bra. Sick this morning. Negative test AM

Normally I would be getting period pains from a week before and I felt some grumbles but these changed suddenly at around 5DPO. I am due on Monday and am hoping for that positive.

Good Luck and I hope all this will help! Xx


----------



## ellie27

Tryforbaby said:


> ellie27 said:
> 
> 
> 10 dpo, just got a very faint bfp with fmu!!!!
> 
> Going to get a FRER or boots test and do it with fmu tomorrow.
> 
> Still no symptoms.....but had none with Anna either!
> 
> Good luck everyone!:flower:
> 
> Ellie congrats that is wonderful news. :yellow:
> 
> Which test is the best one to use for early results? I am 9DPO and had a negative test this morning that was an internet cheapie!Click to expand...

It was an internet cheapie early results test that I used! I bought them from amazon - fertilityplan is the seller. the tests are called 'one step' they also sell directly from homehealth.co.uk

I am hopefully going to confirm it with fmu tomorrow with a frer/clearblue

Good luck!


----------



## babybaby123

My symptoms came on right away then disappeared and now are back stronger than ever.

1 dpo- Extreme bloating

2 dpo- increased CM, extreme bloating and bit of gas (yuk, sorry)

3 dpo - back ache, increased CM

4 dpo- NOTHING

5 dpo- NOTHING

6 dpo- NOTHING, Only CM

7 dpo- NOTHING

8 dpo- NOTHING

9 dpo- NOTHING

10 dpo- BFP OPK, BFN HPT (maybe a very very faint line- but I took it as a BFN)

11 dpo- BFP OPK, Very Faint BFP HPT. Went slightly crazy crying and being erratic that night. Very emotional for no reason. I was crying being my husband had a slow song on because I didn't know what I wanted to do i.e. go to bed or read. I ended up laying on the floor in the lounge room sobbing with my dog. I felt crazy with uncontrollable emotion.

12 dpo- BFP HPT, back ache. Forgetful

13 dpo- Even stronger BFP, it was even dark when I tested again in the middle of the day after drinking a lot of water. I started to get really anxious and stressed over everything. I was trying to do some work last night and was abnormally stressed and nervy about small things which would never usually bother me. Ow, I also was very forgetful about everything. 

14 dpo (TODAY)- WOW, BFP HPT (I attached pic- it is a bit damaged because I bent it in half before deciding to take a pic. The line is really dark now and came up in less than 20 secs. Today I still feel very anxious and easily stressed. I feel forgetful and like all my nerves are exposed, almost shaky like you feel when you are starving. I have no patients with anyone and went crazy at my sister because I didn't agree with what she was saying about something irrelevant. Again, not at all like me! I also haven't told any family yet so she must definitely be thinking I've lost my mind. 

I am off to my specialist this next Friday, I think once I get an u/s I will tell our families... not sure if I can hold on until then...

I can't help think if I am this insane, spaced out and crazy now what will I be like in a few months. 

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/coecoe1/photo-10.jpg)


----------



## babybaby123

babybaby123 said:


> My symptoms came on right away then disappeared and now are back stronger than ever.
> 
> 1 dpo- Extreme bloating
> 
> 2 dpo- increased CM, extreme bloating and bit of gas (yuk, sorry)
> 
> 3 dpo - back ache, increased CM
> 
> 4 dpo- NOTHING
> 
> 5 dpo- NOTHING
> 
> 6 dpo- NOTHING, Only CM
> 
> 7 dpo- NOTHING
> 
> 8 dpo- NOTHING
> 
> 9 dpo- NOTHING
> 
> 10 dpo- BFP OPK, BFN HPT (maybe a very very faint line- but I took it as a BFN)
> 
> 11 dpo- BFP OPK, Very Faint BFP HPT. Went slightly crazy crying and being erratic that night. Very emotional for no reason. I was crying being my husband had a slow song on because I didn't know what I wanted to do i.e. go to bed or read. I ended up laying on the floor in the lounge room sobbing with my dog. I felt crazy with uncontrollable emotion.
> 
> 12 dpo- BFP HPT, back ache. Forgetful
> 
> 13 dpo- Even stronger BFP, it was even dark when I tested again in the middle of the day after drinking a lot of water. I started to get really anxious and stressed over everything. I was trying to do some work last night and was abnormally stressed and nervy about small things which would never usually bother me. Ow, I also was very forgetful about everything.
> 
> 14 dpo (TODAY)- WOW, BFP HPT (I attached pic- it is a bit damaged because I bent it in half before deciding to take a pic. The line is really dark now and came up in less than 20 secs. Today I still feel very anxious and easily stressed. I feel forgetful and like all my nerves are exposed, almost shaky like you feel when you are starving. I have no patients with anyone and went crazy at my sister because I didn't agree with what she was saying about something irrelevant. Again, not at all like me! I also haven't told any family yet so she must definitely be thinking I've lost my mind.
> 
> I am off to my specialist this next Friday, I think once I get an u/s I will tell our families... not sure if I can hold on until then...
> 
> I can't help think if I am this insane, spaced out and crazy now what will I be like in a few months.
> 
> https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/coecoe1/photo-10.jpg)

I forgot to say I have also been having 'period pain' on and off throughout this time!


----------



## ellie27

Congrats babybaby123!!!

That sure is a bfp!!:flower:


----------



## ashleebaby.

1dpo: strong cramps on left side of abdomen (ovaries?), cold & sore throat.
2dpo: bled a tiny bit, starting to break out, headaches, cold & sore throat.
3dpo: mild cramps, headaches, cold & sore throat, bloated.
4dpo: bb's start to get sore when touched, cold & sore throat, nausea but not throwing up.
5dpo: cold & sore throat, nausea but not throwing up, bloated, tight tummy, vag feels different?, higher sex-drive, mild cramps (like periodpain but not as bad)
6dpo: sore throat & bad cough, cramps, on & off headaches, extra discharge, strong-smelling pee, nausea but not throwing up, irritated easily.
7dpo: bb's feeling a little more sore, tight-feeling tummy, still bloated, sick after drinking coffee?, mild headache, BAD mood swings.
8dpo: bb's heavier & sore, tiny breast lumps enlarged?, more zits, on and off headaches, no discharge (dry down there), bloated, bad mood all day.
9dpo: sore to touch bb's, headache, bloated, can't sleep.
10dpo: even more sensitive bb's, on and off headache, so tired, lower backache.

I AM VERY HOPEFUL THAT THIS IS THE MONTH! :D


----------



## EstelSeren

I'm starting to think I may have ovulated later than I thought and that what I originally thought was implantation bleeding was actually a sign of ovulation! That would put me at 12/13 dpo rather than 19! What's caused this slight confusion is a large amount of pinkish cm this morning followed by normal white creamy cm. I never get anything other than full flow from the start with AF and it's always preceded by sore boobs, cramping and lower back pain, none of which I've had this cycle! It could, however (and this is tmi!), be as a result of some rather vigorous :sex: yesterday afternoon that caused a little bleeding over several hours! :blush: I only started getting symptoms from after the original spotting- nausea, weird sense of smell, tiredness, faintness, adjusted sense of taste (I can't drink tea now! :cry:), increased moodiness (I cry at the tiniest thing and get snappy for no apparent reason!), hugely increased amounts of cm (mostly creamy/ lotiony) and just a 'pregnant' feeling! If I had got my dates wrong it would explain why I'm having all the symptoms but am getting BFNs even on FRERs!

Beca :wave:


----------



## riggins1017

I'm out ladies........ :witch: got me last night :(


----------



## Samstah33

had a temp spike today at 6dpo!!
cramping yesterday
cold symptoms!


----------



## emiemin

Just an update for yesterday (8dpo) and today (9dpo) 

8dpo - I again couldn't sleep last night (hence the late thread post) and finally fell asleep at around 4am :growlmad: when i woke up today i was feeling so exhausted - but that could be from the odd hours and stuffed up sleep cycle i've been having. Also after taking my pre-natal supplements i had this huge bout of nausea while doing the dishes - literally felt like i was going to throw up then and there (lucky i was at a sink lol) but then as quick as it came it went :wacko: Today i've also been having a bit of back aches and hip aches (feels like i've run a marathon) This is so strange for me as i've never had this happen before - EVER :wacko: oh and i forgot to mention in the early hours of today while i was trying to fall asleep my nose wouldn't stop running and my eyes began to water...what's that about...Also feeling very bloated with a lot of gas lol poor DH should of wore a gas mask lol :haha:

9dpo - Ok so today is cycle day 20 and 9 DPO. I have 4 days left until my suspected AF is due to arrive (hoping not though :gun: ) I had a follow up appointment this morning with the reproductive services related to my PCOS and the doctor told me that I have to lose another 3-4 kilos if I want to successfully conceive naturally. He said that he didn't believe that the herbal supplements I've been on (fertilaid, fertilCM) have been allowing me to ovulate :wacko: this confuses me because i confirmed ovulation with a OPK, Saliva Ferning and Temping. Sometimes I think that doctors tend to dislike natural therapies as it's takes business away from them :growlmad: I don't know but after my appointment I was feeling kinda lowsy :cry:

Symptoms today were some light on/off back/body aches, VERY bloated, most the day constipated and then all of a sudden after dinner i had diahorrea (sorry TMI). I also had some very sharp cramping here and there but I'm putting that down to the constipation. I was also feeling quite tired this afternoon and needed to lay down, however, i didn't nap but felt a tingling sensation throughout my body like i had exercised excessively..weird :wacko: Also forgot to mention that my temp went up this morning also from 36.6 (97.88F) to 36.80 (98.24F). I took a HPT with FMU and as I expected a :bfn: :cry:

Well that's all I can think of right now..not in the best of moods today so hopefully tomorrow will be brighter :thumbup:


----------



## nopatience

I'm not gonna repost my long list of 'feelings' so I'll just do a 12 dpo update:
bfFn this am...wish I would stop testing.
I still have tender bb's with shooting pains now and then.
I have on and off af type cramps, sometimes feels like it's my usual day 2 of af (which is due at the earliest on sunday).
I have small amount of thin lotiony cm.
I THINK I have increased amount of those Montgomery glands, but could have a bad memory!
Still have sleepiness and irritability.
Now have full blown cold.

I dunno....discouraged right now, still have hope, though...


----------



## PennyLane

I'm only about 2 dpo and I felt nothing but sore breasts, the past 2 nights I've been having dreams about cute little babies! I don't think its a sign its probably only happening cause that's all I ever think about! I have a love hate thing going on with the 2ww such an emotional rollercoaster! So far I have less symptoms than I've had in the past trying to take that as a good thing. Last month I thought for sure I had it, cold, first nose bleed ever, crying for no reason, and spotting a week before period, I got 3 bfn and af 4 days late instead. GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE!!!


----------



## Tryforbaby

Hey All,

Update on 10DPO : I had lots of constipation and the feeling of being even though I'm going regular. The one main thing is the cramping is less and there is a deep pulling feeling in that left hand side I had the stabbing pain at around 6/7DPO. The main symptom is very very wet CM and lots of it this morning, thought I'd wet myself lol. Wondered if anyone else has had this and then got a POS? I took a test this afternoon and it was negative!

I am due on Monday and hope that things are positive. Thank you all!


----------



## nopatience

I'm 13 dpo....very discouraged again today. I don't feel pms-y, but not even getting a faint line on tests. 
Nothing has changed for me....still have a cold, still sleepy, small to medium amt of lotiony cm, tender bbs, occassional crampiness. 
I'm just feeling like a test would show something by now, wouldn't it????? Oh well...


----------



## thelistkeeper

nopatience said:


> I'm 13 dpo....very discouraged again today. I don't feel pms-y, but not even getting a faint line on tests.
> Nothing has changed for me....still have a cold, still sleepy, small to medium amt of lotiony cm, tender bbs, occassional crampiness.
> I'm just feeling like a test would show something by now, wouldn't it????? Oh well...

Not necessarily... My story of my first pg, was CONVINCED without a shadow of a doubt I was pg, got BFN at home, so went to my OB/GYN. They did urine test, BFN, they did blood, BFP... And I was a full week late too! So don't get too discouraged, you are not out till AF shows, and I hope she doesn't! GL


----------



## emiemin

Just and Update...
I'm now cycle day 21 and 10dpo. My symptoms today; I've been extremely bloated however the gas has settled a little (thank goodness lol) 1 thing i realized today is that I normally have very regular and normal bowel movements between 2-3 times a day however probably the last week I've noticed that I'm not having as many - I'd be lucky to go once a day now and even then it's a very small amount compared to normal (feels like my body is absorbing everything and leaving very little to excrete (sorry TMI i know lol)) but this is very out of the ordinary for me and not something i have experienced in the past (i normally get more frequent BM's as AF draws closer ) not sure whats going on...
I've been feeling like AF is on her way though and just don't feel pregnant but obviously hoping i am. AF is due in about 4-5 days now (i have a 25-26 day cycle) so I'll probably give in and POAS in 3-4 days (I'm an addict lol)
I don't have any more cramping today and all the body aches have slowly disappeared
Because of my PCOS i could just be experiencing a change in cycles...it's so unpredictable some times.
Also I had a temp rise this morning so not sure whats happening there...

Any feedback ladies...would be greatly appreciated :thumbup:


----------



## Samstah33

So i'm just wondering if anyone feels this way?!
7dpo 
and I can't sleep alot of pressure in my pelvic area. so uncomfortable! I have never felt pain like this! Hot flashes like crazy. and i'm crying all the time

i must of went to the bathroom 10 times last night!
napping during the day
and my bb's hurt really bad/swollen.
and yesterday at 6dpo I woke up like I had the flu. my temp was 98.9 i was achey. and my back hurt.

i just never have felt this way so I feel like somethings up!


----------



## nopatience

Thanks 'thelistkeeper'...I'm kind of feeling weird, though. All of the sudden today the crampiness has gone away. I've had it for a week, and now that af could start tomorrow, I'm confused why it went away. Any ideas on that?? The cm has picked up today, had a couple times I was sure it would be af but was a very wet slightly lotiony cm. Again, though, feeling discouraged, but I don't count it out until af arrives!!


----------



## Tryforbaby

Hi Ladies

It's the night before my period is due and I am around 11DPO. I did a test this evening that was negative. Today I have been sick and felt faint. Also no period pains whatsoever which is unheard of with me as I am like clockwork getting pains a week before until I come on. I have a strange pulling sensation in my left hand side of the uterus and very very wet CM so much that I had to run to the loo to wipe today. 

I wanted to ask if I still get a negative tom am I still in with a chance? I just feel pregnant this cycle and am confident I will not see my period. When am I out?


----------



## Samstah33

So I am 8 dpo going on 9 and I have had such an achy pelvis at night time. along with other promising symptoms but today I have had AF like cramps, the ones you get the day before. but they are a bit different they have come with a lot of gas and they have made my right leg a little numb (like pins and needles/really hot)

My AF isn't due untill the 18th/19th so this is a bit early. I wasn't sure if anyone else had this type cramping. also my discharge has increased today? 

I wasn't sure if anyone can shed some light on this lol


----------



## pambolina21

Samstah33 said:


> So I am 8 dpo going on 9 and I have had such an achy pelvis at night time. along with other promising symptoms but today I have had AF like cramps, the ones you get the day before. but they are a bit different they have come with a lot of gas and they have made my right leg a little numb (like pins and needles/really hot)
> 
> My AF isn't due untill the 18th/19th so this is a bit early. I wasn't sure if anyone else had this type cramping. also my discharge has increased today?
> 
> I wasn't sure if anyone can shed some light on this lol

I'm about 8-9dpo and due around the 20th....I've been cramping like crazy to today....and yesterday.....not sure what it is either...I tested this morning and got what looks like a second pink line!

It's the middle test (blue) and the green one is an OPK not an hpt....lol...
 



Attached Files:







hpt4.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 23


----------



## thelistkeeper

nopatience said:


> Thanks 'thelistkeeper'...I'm kind of feeling weird, though. All of the sudden today the crampiness has gone away. I've had it for a week, and now that af could start tomorrow, I'm confused why it went away. Any ideas on that?? The cm has picked up today, had a couple times I was sure it would be af but was a very wet slightly lotiony cm. Again, though, feeling discouraged, but I don't count it out until af arrives!!

Easier said than done to not get discouraged with no BFP and no AF yet. But good things come to those who wait, at least I hope... I am 12 dpo today and still BFN and I am having loads of symptoms. Sometimes I think our hormones play tricks on us. Hang in there, hope you get BFP and not AF...


----------



## nopatience

well, continuing to update, but not sure what's gonna happen. 
15 dpo update- af due around now, still no signs. In fact, lotiony cm increased and as of last night I couldn't find cp...either too high or too soft...that's supposed to be the opposite of what happens when af is coming, but not sure what my normal is as I just started this a week ago! I am still having cold symptoms, but they get better/worse throughout the day! I am having headaches a couple times a day, but could be due to cold. The cramps have almost gone completely now for 2 days...just a hint here and there, but pass quickly (seems to be when I drink water they go away ?!) My bbs hurt, well, very tender, but I swear it's different than my normal pms tender bbs...which also hurt a lot! This time they hurt right behind the nipple/center area, and when I look down I swear they have changed shape, more full....but I'm large busted anyway, and these could be normal changes just never noticed! 
To Sam- for the first time I've ever noticed I had af-style crampiness starting at around 8 dpo I think, and they lasted until 13 dpo....I don't usually have those cramps until 1-2 days into af, so since I don't yet have a bfp, I'm not sure what it means.....but thought I'd share it!
How are you guys doing today??


----------



## Tryforbaby

Hi All,

AF was due today but no sign of it. No cramps or anything and that is not normal. I am tired and boobs are sore. Lots of watery CM. I am about 12DPO and I got a neg test AM. I hope I'm still in with a chance but would of thought that I would get a pos test by now!

Any advice would be great. I will retest tom. I have read that it can take 3-4 days following implantation for hormones to show in urine and 6-12 for implantation to occur. 

Thanks girls


----------



## thelistkeeper

Well, I am still having loads of symptoms and still holding out hope for BFP and no AF... Sore boobs, very visible veins in them too, been having the 'wet' feeling down there, pulling feeling beneath my belly button, VERY tired, metal taste in my mouth, stuffy/bloody nose but with heightened sense of smell... Lots going on, just I guess not enough for my test to be pos...


----------



## BBnewbie

Hi Ladies! This is my first time on this site and of course I went right for this thread. You are speaking my language! My husband and I were planning on going off for three months before TTC. I am pretty sure that I was ovulating based on CM and cramping, and of course we were together the day of max. CM. I am 9 DPO (still learning all of the letters :)) and have had the following symptoms: started out cramping/tugging feeling & added in very sore nipples, breast feel much larger (more in evening), bloated, and the past three days nauseous, but not actually getting sick. Did these symptoms happen to you right when you went off the pill? I remember having cramps the day before or the day of when I wasn't on the pill 8 years ago. Based on ovulation date, should get my period this Saturday!

I would love to know your thoughts! Feeling pretty alone right now since I don't want to tell friends or fam.

Thank you :) Love reading your stories!


----------



## Joesgirl

babyhopes2011 said:


> Hi joesgirl, thanks for the reply, it has given me a glimmer of hope, my cervix is still lowish, mushy,soft n wet! Im cramping tonight aswell mainly my rightside!! Just keep thinking, am i imagining it all?? But surely i cant imagine the same dull pain 3 days in a row??? Am i going round the bend!!! :wacko:
> 
> Hope everyone is well! Anyone tested yet??? xxx:hugs:

Hi Babyhopes! Have you gotten your BFP yet? I'm rootin' for ya!


----------



## Deethehippy

Tryforbaby said:


> Hi All,
> 
> AF was due today but no sign of it. No cramps or anything and that is not normal. I am tired and boobs are sore. Lots of watery CM. I am about 12DPO and I got a neg test AM. I hope I'm still in with a chance but would of thought that I would get a pos test by now!
> 
> Any advice would be great. I will retest tom. I have read that it can take 3-4 days following implantation for hormones to show in urine and 6-12 for implantation to occur.
> 
> Thanks girls

How are you doing today hun?
I tested BFN yesterday morning (was white as snow test, no doubt) :(
No AF yet today but i can be irregular. FX for us both


----------



## EstelSeren

I'm currently 10/11 days late now! Last tested Wednesday last week with a FRER- BFN! Planning on testing again tomorrow morning before I go out swimming with my friend and her 2 youngest (just 1, and 2- 3 in August!)! I'm having so many symptoms it's unreal! I'm acting as if I'm pregnant because I feel pregnant! I'm off tea (drinking it makes me feel ill) and the smell of coffee and alcohol makes me heave! When I went into Oxfam on Friday for my volunteer shift and refused a cup of tea, I actually had the manager ask if I were pregnant! My sense of taste seems to have improved too- suddenly herbal/fruit teas from a bag actually have a taste to them! Usually they just taste like hot water! Last night I kissed my husband just after he'd had a drink of his beer and ended up pulling away and feeling really sick because of the taste of the alcohol! Normally I actually quite enjoy kissing the drops of beer off his lips! I'm nauseas, gassy, bloated, a little constipated, thirstier than usual, taking more frequent toilet trips, tireder than usual, have lots of creamy/ lotiony cm and am missing all my usual signs that AF is coming (cramps, lower back pain, sore boobs)! I had what may have been implantation bleeding on either February 24th or last Friday! I have a feeling that the slight drops of blood I experienced on February 24th and 25th may have been a sign of ovulation, especially as it was accompanied by some ewcm, and that the pink cm last week was more likely to be ib! Although the :sex: the night before was vigorous enough to make me bleed and the pink tinge to the cm in the morning may have been the remnants of that slight bleeding! :dohh:

Hopefully I'll get a BFP tomorrow! Otherwise I have an appointment with the doctor on Monday so I can chat with her about it then, if I'm not informing her that I'm pregnant!

Beca :wave:


----------



## Tryforbaby

Deethehippy said:


> Tryforbaby said:
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> AF was due today but no sign of it. No cramps or anything and that is not normal. I am tired and boobs are sore. Lots of watery CM. I am about 12DPO and I got a neg test AM. I hope I'm still in with a chance but would of thought that I would get a pos test by now!
> 
> Any advice would be great. I will retest tom. I have read that it can take 3-4 days following implantation for hormones to show in urine and 6-12 for implantation to occur.
> 
> Thanks girls
> 
> How are you doing today hun?
> I tested BFN yesterday morning (was white as snow test, no doubt) :(
> No AF yet today but i can be irregular. FX for us bothClick to expand...

Hey Dee,

Thank you for the support. Very depressed today. Bit of brown spotting and lots of usual AF cramps. Really thought I was preggers but I guess it was my body playing tricks again. Finding it very hard to keep up with work and life during these emotional rollercoasters and really feel for all the ladies on here.

I had a BFN this morning and yesterday morning as well and I'm about 13DPO so I would of thought it would show by now.

Waiting for the :witch: to show herself properly so I can try again next month.


----------



## Tryforbaby

AF showed with bad cramping about half an hour ago so I'm out ladies. Trying again next month with a visit to the doctors to see if there is anything wrong!

Good Luck to all I hope you get your BFPs! xxx


----------



## Flowerbaby

Tryforbaby said:


> AF showed with bad cramping about half an hour ago so I'm out ladies. Trying again next month with a visit to the doctors to see if there is anything wrong!
> 
> Good Luck to all I hope you get your BFPs! xxx

Oh am sorry you got af hun.....good luck for next month....xmas baby on its way for you i hope xxxx:hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls, well just updating my symptoms, havent been on here for a while as been away so here goes;

1-3dpo thrush symptoms
4-6dpo slight cramping
6-10dpo hardly nothing to report! Temps staying around 98.1ish, feel bit sicky on n off, soreish bbs but not really if you know what i mean, indigestion...

I really think im out as am not feeling it...i get home tnite so gona test as am a poas addict so need to satisfy my addiction now its 10dpo lol!! But am prepared for my BFN!:cry:

Good luck girls, keep testing and posting symptoms xxx:hugs:


----------



## Samstah33

at 8 and 9dpo I had AF cramps 
10dpo today and my bb's have gone from sore to feeling bruised and looking a bit bruised!

and today I heard that sometimes if you take a OPK it will give you the same results as a pregnancy test. so I took one OPK lol and was a faint positive hmmm


----------



## Gem09

OMG! Major cramp now and again AND been feeling sick past two mornings, boobs still sore too, tested yesterday at 10dpo but got BFN, gonna hold of till testing till Saturday now if i dont get the urge to test before then lol!

xxx


----------



## Flowerbaby

Just started gettin af cramps so am expecting her arrival in next couple of days right on schedule!!! Bummer! Grrrrr....getting fed up now!! Good luck girls symptoms sound promising xxx:hugs:


----------



## AverysMommy

I am only 5dpo and the only thing that I notice is that I'm extremely gassy. I wasn't aware that gas was a pregnancy symptom, but it seems like everything can be an early symptom, which is so frustrating. The 2ww is KILLER.


----------



## Mrs.Nerd

This is only our 2nd month TTC, and my periods have been fairly irregular since coming off the pill in Nov (cycles of 32, 28, 34). Currently on cd 34, but have had quite sore BBs since cd23, and been cramping on and off since cd30. My spots have also cleared up as well...

Been trying to temp this month, went up to 37 on cds 21-26, and have been between 36.5 and 36.8 since, so that would indicate no pregnancy right? My first half cycle temp is usually about 36.2-36.3

Trying not to get too excited as it is VERY unlikely to get a BFP after 2 months AND with irregular cycle.

Going to test on Friday morning if AF doesn't show, which will take me to cd37.

You just can't help but get your hopes up!! Any comments etc gladly received :)


----------



## Flowerbaby

Just tested and got BFN! Still got af cramps n rlly sore bbs now so am sure af is gona be with me tmor, if not i will test again!! Good luck all xxx:hugs:


----------



## miss88

Good luck babyhopes!! Sending some Baby dust your way! :dust:


----------



## nopatience

Well, thanks for letting my obsess over symptoms, and posting every thing! Af showed this am, guess I just let everything go to my head and created my own symptoms!! :shrug: Not sure why this cycle felt soooo different. Ah well.....here starts my other 2ww to get to THE 2ww!!! 

Lots of luck to you all, keep us posted! And, def post tests!!!


----------



## Jetset

I thought I would resurrect this post as have just seen quite a few people who posted on it last month ended up with a :bfp: ... Congratualtions to you all!

*6 DPO Update*
1 - 4 DPO - Absolutely nothing!

5 DPO - Really strong cramping which made me think I was ovulating later than I had first believed. Tested with an OPK and there was a very faint line so not too sure when I ovulated now. Also got a good evap line on HPT (done by accident as thought it was an OPK). Very tender nipples, but bbs otherwise normal

6 DPO - Absolutely nothing whatsoever until around 1pm when I started having real excess saliva (swallowing a lot) and the taste is quite bitter with this and unpleasant! I also have tonnes of CM which is very lumpy and gloopy and very white.


I started spotting at 5 DPO last cycle (just re read my post) and had it throughout the next 5 days. So far no signs of spotting this month.


----------



## Jetset

*7 DPO Update*

1 - 4 DPO - Absolutely nothing!

5 DPO - Really strong cramping which made me think I was ovulating later than I had first believed. Tested with an OPK and there was a very faint line so not too sure when I ovulated now. Also got a good evap line on HPT (done by accident as thought it was an OPK). Very tender nipples, but bbs otherwise normal

6 DPO - Absolutely nothing whatsoever until around 1pm when I started having real excess saliva (swallowing a lot) and the taste is quite bitter with this and unpleasant! I also have tonnes of CM which is very lumpy and gloopy and very white.

7 DPO - Well, most 'symptoms' seem to have disappeared now. My nipples feel more normal, the cramping has faded, and CM is very white but very watery. The bitter taste is still there though and the excessive saliva, but that is it :(


I started spotting at 5 DPO last cycle (just re read my post) and had it throughout the next 5 days. So far no signs of spotting this month.


----------



## tiffanymegan

I got my :bfp: a few days ago. I was a week late and having some major symptoms.

1. Severe lower back pain
2. Headaches
3. Nose bleeding
4. BBs sore on the sides
5. constant cramping (not heavy, just enough to notice)
6. Last but NOT least hellacious heartburn :|


Most of these started about 2 1/2 weeks ago. Ive just now started getting into the nausea phase. Ugh... and have been mega bloated. (fun, fun)


Baby dust to everyone!!! :dust:


----------



## BabyDreams82

Hey everyone! Just wanted to share my symptoms I've noticed this cycle. Not sure of the exact day that I O'd, but would have been between 4/3 and 4/6 so I should now be around 10-12 dpo. Here's what I noticed from about 5-7 dpo (I'm counting from the day I should have O'd at the latest:

5 dpo- sore bbs
6 dpo- sore bbs, stools a bit loose (not diarrhea) also more frequent, very gassy, mild bloated feeling
7 dpo- sore bbs, upset stomach, stools a bit loose (not diarrhea) also more frequent, still very gassy, mild bloated feeling, pain in right ovary, constant dull ache in lower abs, restless sleep previous night
8 dpo- sore bbs/nips, upset stomach, loss appetite, mild pain in right ovary in a.m. (went away by evening), af like cramps lower abs and back, light brown spotting a couple times on tp, cm reminds me of a gel, felt like I wanted to gag a couple times but no nausea, restless sleep previous night, have to pee more often, dull ache in lower abs on/off
9 dpo- sore bbs/nips, still no appetite, food aversions (mainly to sweet things), nausea on/off, urge to gag, af cramps (thought af was coming early), low back pain still on/off, tan/light brown spotting on tp, cm same gel-like, have to pee more often, sleepy by 9pm (rare)
10 dpo- bbs feel slightly less sore, nips very sore/sensative, slept about 7-8 hrs but woke feeling like I never slept, still no appetite in a.m. (the thought of food made me nauseous but finally started to feel hungry by early evening), strong af cramps in a.m., still have to pee often, pain in lower back, dull ache in lower abs on/off, cm still gel-like and a light tan color

AF is due by 4/20 so Fx'd that she doesn't show!


----------



## luckynumber3

Nothing until 6 dpo - cramps
7dpo -'back ache
8 9 and 10'dpo very tired, continued and worsening back ache and leaking nipples.
10dpo - bfp
X


----------



## Tryforbaby

Hi All,

I got my BFP this month and am now 5 weeks along. I wanted to share my symptoms as it was so confusing. This is the first month we used preseed and softcups. I swear that it was that difference that worked as we laid off the bedding and I did not even calculate when I was ovulating as we'd been trying for longer than 6 months and both needed a bit of space (I'm one of those crazy demanding sex now wife's and he was working very hard). I decided that I was going to stop analysing the symptoms after ovulation and only get excited if I was over 3 days late. I believe this also helped me to conceive as I took the pressure off myself.

The main thing that I would like to say is I was totally expecting my period and had period pains as from a week before my period which is completely normal for me. My male dog was looking at my strangely and I felt very hungry as soon as I woke up from would be around 10DPO calculated from other cycles. I had no symptoms before this and in fact I was so convinced that I was going to start my period I wore pads for three days. 

I wish everyone baby dust and good luck and I would say that if you have not tried preseed give it go as you've nothing to lose. I've heard alot of other women say it worked for them on the first month also.

So please and can't wait to see my little one :happydance: SO pleased as my due date is 18th of Dec 2011 so it's a (just in) 2011 baby!!!!


----------



## Hannahloren

Our TTC Story: 

DH (25) and I (Just turned 26- 4 days ago) :hugs: have been trying for what seems like forever. We are both decently healthy, within normal weight ranges and neither of us smoke. I am so scared to by typing this because I worry Ill wake up or something terrible will happen but thats because Ive been waiting for this time for many years. I spend a gazillion hours poring over tww bfp symptoms so I want to share mine with you hopeful ladies. I just added this quote to my email signature yesterday and I just feel so fortunate. I felt so hopeful but so hopeless. 

DH: low morphology (3% and 11%) although it isnt an indicator category anymore for WHO sa critera. Everything else within ranges.
ME: weak diagnosis of mild PCOS (no cysts, only one family history, good bloodwork), put on metformin and Im still on it, prenatal vitamins for over a year, HSG  good, then I had 1m ttc  BFN, birth control to jump start my body. 
This Cycle:
Day 3  Ultrasound
Day 3-7 - 5mg femera
Day  12 Ultrasound four follicles  Right 26 and 23mm and left 10 and 13mm, Ovidrel in evening and BD
Day 14  Temp 98.3 Bd in morning. At almost noon exactly I had distinct ovulation cramps (I was in the airport & flyingyuck) for a couple hours. Got really naseous and threw up after we landed on one of the legs and naseaous during day. 
1dpo  98.1
2dpo  
3dpo- 
4dpo  98.4
5dpo  Faint pos on hpt so hcg will likely be fully out of my system tomorrow. Vivid dreams last night, 2 canker sores out of nowhere, tummy zings, felt bloated, gums by tooth bled (not abnormal) when brushing my teeth
6dpo- 98.3 cm, few cramps today that resembled a pulled inside muscle. Left side. Cp firm sqishy on edges, med high, thirsty. 
7dpo  98.8 temp was up for no apparent reason<started getting hopeful but even wrote but I dont want to get my hopes up >, tummy ache am and afternoon, naseous, cp high fairly soft, super snacky, went to bed at 5pm, super thirsty
8dpo  98.3 creamy cm, dizzy and lightheaded (felt like low blood sugar or as I were going to faint)
9dpo  98.2 weird feeling in lower abdomen like by where I figured my bladder is, lol thought I might be getting a UTI since I had no idea what that feeling was!
10dpo  98.5 stretch feeling in lower right abdomen, took temp at 5 am instead of 6 am
11 dpo- 98.3 my 26th birthday. Sore tips of nips, naseous in morning. I had planned to take an hpt but was SO worried about getting a bfn that I waited. This is crazy-unusual for me since Im usually a poas ADDICT! Dizzy feeling.
12 dpo  98.2  98.6  restless sleep so took temp each time I woke then looked at clock. Tummy ache in night wishing for cramps but may just be a tummy ache sore nips (just tips), crampy in night and early mid day. Very tired. Dizzy feeling. 
13 dpo  98.4 Tummy ache/cramps lasat night. Backache (I was worried I was just feeling things or had worn uncomfortable shoes the previous day). Frequent trips to bathroom at night but maybe cause I drank at my b-day party (like 3 over hours, but I still worry!) CP high and firm, lots of creamy cm, skin CLEARED up (but I stopped using my normal (non-comedogenic) lotion)
14 dpo  98.4 I was waiting to test until today. If my temps dropped I would have known af was coming but since it maintained I tested at 5am. :cloud9: BFP! :cloud9: Omg omg omG!!!!! Cm, backache, HUNGRY

In hindsight, I had a few things that stood out: on 6dpo I was out to eat with my grandma and went to stand up and I immediately had to sit down again. It was like something was pulled INSIDE. After a couple of days of this Im like geeeze, I need to start doing more core strengthening! I always thought the pull or tugging would be completely recognizable. I was naseous a lot ( I thought it was the metformin screwing with me) I had cramps which I attributed to tummy aches (again, metformin was blamed), wasnt emotional or grumpy as I normally am before AF and my skin actually improved (hopefully that lasts). OH and tips of nips were very sensitive. I swear Ive had just as many symptoms many other months and I only recall because I kept careful track this month so I could have a baseline for future months. I DID NOT get my hopes too high (eg. Testing, blaming every symptom on something else, etc). I was miserable during each tww and I am so sorry that others have to go through it. I felt like it was unachievable and I was so excited I was shaking nearly uncontrollably when I read the stick(s). I told dh that I was getting up to test and he is THRILLED! BTW, I cannot believe how quickly and tremendously I am worried about the next couple months (xfingers =sticky). EDD 2/9/ 12:baby:

Thank YOU so much for letting me shareIm going to go cry of happiness right now:cloud9:


----------



## Rosered52

Wow, huge congratulations!!


----------



## MomtoGavin

Hello everyone. I am new to this thread but I really want to share. I am 6 DPO (TTC for 3 cycles). I only have a few symptoms that may be something or nothing. First thing noticed is the feeling that I am leaking in my underwear TMI sorry! Then when I wipe or check not much is there? My CP is high soft and closed. And my breasts are heavier than usual, perkier, and my nipples burn. Also I have more mucous in my nose. Symptoms began around 4 DPO. Last month I had cramps, late period, heartburn, burning breasts and I got a BFN so.... :( But hopefully all of our symptoms equal a BFP!!!


----------



## ao30

Had a BFP this last cycle, and had no real symptoms. Only took a HPT because I was sick and wanted to take some medication and wanted to be safe "just in case" (I had no real hope for a BFP because of my illness; we didn't DTD for a week before OV, and then managed to DTD on the day of OV). I tested at 14DPO and it was a faint positive on a dollar store test (so faint that I thought it was probably an evap line). Another faint dollar store test positive at 15DPO. I was only able to get out and buy a decent test at 16DPO, and that confirmed it. Just writing all of this because I know so many ladies test early on, but if I had tested before 14DPO I'm sure I would have had a negative.

My one only real symptom (aside from a sustained thermal shift on my BBT chart, and a triphasic pattern), were these odd little shooting pains down my bottom and down through my vagina. Usually once or twice a day, lasting only a second or two. Kind of like "growing pains." I may have had other symptoms, but if I did then they were masked by my illness. I also had rather sticky CM (kind of gunky, not creamy).

Best of luck to all! :flower:


----------



## Rosered52

ao30 said:


> Had a BFP this last cycle, and had no real symptoms. Only took a HPT because I was sick and wanted to take some medication and wanted to be safe "just in case" (I had no real hope for a BFP because of my illness; we didn't DTD for a week before OV, and then managed to DTD on the day of OV). I tested at 14DPO and it was a faint positive on a dollar store test (so faint that I thought it was probably an evap line). Another faint dollar store test positive at 15DPO. I was only able to get out and buy a decent test at 16DPO, and that confirmed it. Just writing all of this because I know so many ladies test early on, but if I had tested before 14DPO I'm sure I would have had a negative.
> 
> My one only real symptom (aside from a sustained thermal shift on my BBT chart, and a triphasic pattern), were these odd little shooting pains down my bottom and down through my vagina. Usually once or twice a day, lasting only a second or two. Kind of like "growing pains." I may have had other symptoms, but if I did then they were masked by my illness. I also had rather sticky CM (kind of gunky, not creamy).
> 
> Best of luck to all! :flower:

Congratulations!! I hope you feel better soon, and that you manage to avoid morning sickness. :flower:


----------



## resin

ive had no feeling that im pregnant. boobs are very sore, like they normally are before af, had a break our huge zit,and i was very moody i think worse the pms but it thought it could be pms.and today i took 3 pergnancy test and they all positive.and my af is a few days late. so i think im pregnant. will know next week for sure when i do a blood test. hold thumbs please!!!


----------



## MLS

my first sign with my son was a yeast infection. the same was true this time. at 2 dpo I got another one, and felt pretty calm this month. other than there I had no other symptoms


----------



## Sizzles

Just read the whole thread at 2dpo, so the symptom spotting has started! Just wondering if anyone knows where the mega symptom spotting thread is (200+ posts if I recall) with symptoms from BFPers. I read all of it a few months back and find myself wanting to re-read.
Baby dust all round!


----------



## Kanyoni

After (EW) mucus, I have been horny, hot (body temperature), I hve

hiccups, heartburn, and headache. I havn't been this way ever, this is my 

first time having (EW) discharge. I have an irregular cycle and have since 1st 

period. Dizzines and fatigue and only hungry when too sick and need energy.

I have recently used tums, crushed ice, and popsicles often. Scared to use 

Advil but faint headaches anyway. I can't see this being anything but 

expecting. I don't know when I should test or have my OBGYN test:shrug: hv 

appointment in the morning (routine). Practical Dr appointment also due in 

another week. In my mind I am screaming :test: Im so ill! Don't know what to 

expect wish me the best all :thumbup:


----------

